# Muß das sein?



## lagerfehltrolle (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo Boardies,
ich möchte mir hier mal was von der Seele reden, was ich immer wieder in Dänemark beobachten mußte: in den Angelgeschäften stehen deutsche Angel-Touries im BW-Outfit an der Kasse. Manche sind sogar noch mit Dienstgraden dekoriert und haben im schlimmsten Fall noch ein ellenlanges Messer an der Koppel, welches für die Fischwaid völlig ungeeignet ist. Bisher war ich bis 2001 fast 20mal in DK und ich habe gerade in den letzten Jahren feststellen müssen, daß sich dieser Trend fortsetzt. Auch habe ich mit eigenen Augen beobachten müssen, wie einige unserer zweifelhaften "Sportsfreunde" ihren noch hochgeklappten AB schon am Strand starteten. Mir liegt es fern, hier alle über einen Kamm zu scheren! Mir liegt einfach daran, daß auch wir Angler in der Verantwortung stehen und im Ausland das Bild des "häßlichen Deutschen" mit einem gewissen Maß an Toleranz und Verständnis ein wenig kitten könnten!


----------



## Seebaer (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo lagerfehltrolle

ich war zwar noch nicht in Dänemark zum Angeln, aber das was Du schreibst ist mir hier auch schon oft aufgefallen. Ich lache mir oft dabei eines und denke mir: *In der Bibel steht -- sie zogen sich seltsame Gewänder an und wanderten ziellos umher.*
Finde Dein Posting sehr gut, und hoffe das sich vielleicht der eine oder andere Angler durchließt und an sein Erscheinen etwas ändert.

Gruß....

Seebaer


----------



## melis (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Die Frage ist, ob es den Dänen unangenehm ist, stört es die?
Wenn nicht sollten wir das ebenfalls nicht kritisieren. Ich glaube dadurch machen wir uns das Leben selber schwer. Weil wir oft selber stränger mit uns sind als andere. Einfach zu vorsichtig, schließlich beweisen wir immer wenn es drauf ankommt wie wir uns geändert haben. Falls aber nur einer der Dänen ein unangenehmes Gefühl bekommen hat, stimme ich dir zu. Aber wie schon gesagt da müsste man die mal fragen.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist, ob es den Dänen unangenehm ist, stört es die?
> Wenn nicht sollten wir das ebenfalls nicht kritisieren. Ich glaube dadurch machen wir uns das Leben selber schwer. Weil wir oft selber stränger mit uns sind als andere. Einfach zu vorsichtig, schließlich beweisen wir immer wenn es drauf ankommt wie wir uns geändert haben. Falls aber nur einer der Dänen ein unangenehmes Gefühl bekommen hat, stimme ich dir zu. Aber wie schon gesagt da müsste man die mal fragen.


 
Ich kenne die Dänen als ein freundliches und zuvorkommendes Volk und ich glaube, sie würden diese Frage eher ausweichend beantworten. Auf der anderen Seite muß es doch wohl nicht sein, daß man die Menschen dort auf die schon von Seebär beschriebene Weise provoziert? |kopfkrat Zitat:*sie zogen sich seltsame Gewänder an und wanderten ziellos umher.*


----------



## bodenseepeter (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo lagerfehltrolle
> 
> ich war zwar noch nicht in Dänemark zum Angeln, aber das was Du schreibst ist mir hier auch schon oft aufgefallen. Ich lache mir oft dabei eines und denke mir: *In der Bibel steht -- sie zogen sich seltsame Gewänder an und wanderten ziellos umher.*
> Finde Dein Posting sehr gut, und hoffe das sich vielleicht der eine oder andere Angler durchließt und an sein Erscheinen etwas ändert.
> ...


 
Was kritisiert Seebaer denn genau?

Abgesehen davon finde ich diesen Post gut, er sollte zum Nachdenken anregen. Viele hier regen sich über Osteuropäer auf, die die hier geltenden Regeln stark ausdehnen und übertreten. Genauso gibt es aber viele Kollegen, die die in Deutschland geltenden Regeln im Ausland über Bord werfen und das faire, sportliche Verhalten gegenüber dem Fisch, was hier propagiert wird, vermissen lassen.


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				lagerfehltrolle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne die Dänen als ein freundliches und zuvorkommendes Volk und ich glaube, sie würden diese Frage eher ausweichend beantworten. Auf der anderen Seite muß es doch wohl nicht sein, daß man die Menschen dort auf die schon von Seebär beschriebene Weise provuziert?|kopfkrat




hallöchen,

ich kenne Dänemark zwar auch nich#c abba ich muss sagen ein super Beitrag hier#6#6#6. Es ist schade das dieses "typisch deutsch" leider von vielen noch extrem hervorgerufen werden muss indem sie Bw-Klamotten sich anziehen und das auch noch im Ausland. Muss doch nich sein.#d Oder ist das jetzt nich richtig geschrieben???|kopfkrat


----------



## Seebaer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Was kritisiert Seebaer denn genau?
> 
> Abgesehen davon finde ich diesen Post gut, er sollte zum Nachdenken anregen. Viele hier regen sich über Osteuropäer auf, die die hier geltenden Regeln stark ausdehnen und übertreten. Genauso gibt es aber viele Kollegen, die die in Deutschland geltenden Regeln im Ausland über Bord werfen und das faire, sportliche Verhalten gegenüber dem Fisch, was hier propagiert wird, vermissen lassen.


 
Lese bitte mein Posting mal RICHTIG.
ich finde diesen Thread hier ebenfalls sehr gut.
Wie ich zum Schluß bemerkte hoffe ich sogar das einige Angler ihren Kleidungsstil überdenken.


*Sie zogen sich seltsame Gewänder an und wanderten ziellos umher* ist nicht von mir sondern wie gesagt ein Bibelzitat. Sollte sich jemand darüber ärgern so bitte ich das zu Entschuldigen und denjenigen es bitte zu überlesen.

Danke


----------



## wodibo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Ich stimme da völlig mit lagerfehltrolle überein und sag mal Danke #6
Kenn mich zwar in Dänemark nicht so aus. Aber was ich auf der Fähre nach Norwegen oder in Norge selber schon gesehen habe, läßt mich mitunter am gesunden Menschenverstand einiger "Angler" stark zweifeln.


----------



## melis (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Eben davon habe ich gesprochen, vielleicht empfinden die es garnicht als Provokation. Ich war auch schon öfters da, auch bei Dänen eingeladen, mit der Schule Jahrgang 12 und Urlaub. Und ich meine, die sind so lieberal das die das garnicht stört. Die erlauben dort fast alles. Auf der Straße habe ich gesehn wie jemand Canabis gekauft hat und die Polizei hat es auch gesehen, die sind nicht eingeschritten. Von eine Dänin hab ich mir sagen lassen das es dort nicht unbedingt gern gesehn wird, allerdings das verständnis sehr groß ist und es wird toleriert. Es waren auch die Dänen die als erste die gleich geschlechtliche Ehe zuließen. Das alles zeigt mir das du die Sache lockerer sehen könntest. Die tun es jedenfalls. Ich denke wir klagen uns einfach zu oft selber an. 
Wie schon geschrieben wird sind wenn es drauf ankommt ganz anders als früher. Wir sind auf einem guten Weg. 

Warum hast du den nicht die Deutschen angesprochen? 

Vielleicht haben die sich nichts dabei gedacht, kann doch sein. Vielleicht kennen die Dänenmark und wissen dort stört es niemanden, wenn jemand mit Tarnkleidung herum läuft. Es sind doch immer die Leute hier die einem manchmal zu oft auf die Finger sehen. Und zu genau sind, mit sich und mit den anderen in ihrer Umgebung. Du kannst niemanden erziehen, oder ihn deine Vorstellungen vorschreiben. 

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Wenn es die Dänen nicht stört, sollte es uns auch nicht stören. Wir sollten nicht stränger mit uns sein als andere. Ist das nicht unser Problem, dass wir zu steif sind, zu deutsch.

Nur zur Info, der Tarnfleck der Dänen ist der gleiche wie der der Deutschen. Es gibt nur kein braun im Muster, dafür ist noch ein grün dabei. Also so Fremd wird den Dänen das nicht vorkommen. Vielleicht bemerken die es garnicht. Außerdem gibt es auch Deutsche Kasernen in Dänemark. Wie auch in Holland.


----------



## schwedenklausi (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

ich setze jetzt noch eins drauf.
fahrt mal mit den fähren von deutschland (kiel-oslo oder hirtshals-norwegen)auch da sieht man selbst beim abendessen leute die sich als "soldaten" verkleidet haben.
schwedenklausi


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Was kritisiert Seebaer denn genau?
> 
> Abgesehen davon finde ich diesen Post gut, er sollte zum Nachdenken anregen. Viele hier regen sich über Osteuropäer auf, die die hier geltenden Regeln stark ausdehnen und übertreten. Genauso gibt es aber viele Kollegen, die die in Deutschland geltenden Regeln im Ausland über Bord werfen und das faire, sportliche Verhalten gegenüber dem Fisch, was hier propagiert wird, vermissen lassen.


 Der Thread ist sogar sehr gut und diese "muss das sein..." Misere, wurde auch schon einmal in Deutschlands größter Anglerzeitschrift angesprochen. #h

@bodenseepeter

In der BRD gibt es recht wenige "wahre" Osteuropäer; alle anderen die Du wohl meinst, haben den "Stamm..." und zählen nicht darunter! #t
Im Ausland sind WIR alle nur Europäer; denk mal bitte über die Gegebenheiten nach, egal ob korrekt oder nicht. #c


----------



## earl (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

mich würde mal interresieren was diese leute sagen wenn an deren heimgewässern andere nationalitäten mit hoheitszeichen am kampfanzug  auftauchen ich habe grundsätzlich nix gegen bw klamotten ich persönlich habe selber welche  die ich auch im ausland trage aber die ist schlichtgrün oder wie man beim bund sagt steingrau oliv und hat kein fähnchen oder sonstige hoheitszeichen  ich denke jeder hat oder hatte diese klamotten schon an und weiss das es in punkto haltbarkeit und preis kaum eine andere wahl gibt


----------



## Joka (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Ich habe beim Angeln immer irgendwas vom Bund an,aber ohne irgendwelche Abzeichen oder sonnstiges.

Ich hab damit kein Problem weil die Sachen sind echt super und billig.

Die Kälteschutz-unterziehjacke zb. ist echt top und kostet keine 20€ und die Regenschutzjacke ist auch super......einfach billig und gut.

Ich hab doch keinen Geld********r und kaufe die völlig überteuerte grüne Angelkleidung von Hersteller xy.

Ihr redet hier ja schon genauso wie in den Schulen...was der hat keine Pumaschuhe an...was ein assy


----------



## JanS (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

darum geht es doch auch gar nicht ... aber ich muss mich meinen vorrednern anschließen ich find es teilweise einfach nur "peinlich" wie einige angler sich im ausland geben ... und komischer weise sind es (meistens) genau die, die alle ausländischen mitangler kritisieren. Tja aber man wird es wohl kaum einem recht machen ...

was solls 
Jan


----------



## Joka (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				lagerfehltrolle schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies,
> ich möchte mir hier mal was von der Seele reden, was ich immer wieder in Dänemark beobachten mußte: in den Angelgeschäften stehen deutsche Angel-Touries im BW-Outfit an der Kasse.



worum geht es dann |kopfkrat

hier noch nen link für den preisbewussten einkäufer 
http://www.bw-online-shop.com


----------



## Gralf (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



> hier noch nen link für den preisbewussten einkäufer
> http://www.bw-online-shop.com



Für das Geld bekomme ich Mikrofaser, Klimatex....
Also modernere funktionelle und leichtere Sachen.


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo,
in dänemark läuft ja alles anders, da kennen sie nicht den karneval, wo sie sich verkleiden und die strassen bevölkern. (das soll keine anspielung sein, ich liebe den karnelval in rio und auf teneriffa sowie in deutschland)
Die dänen lieben diese bunte mischung - sie sind ja schon immer weltoffen gewesen und die wickiger mit ihrer fellkleidung waren schon in amerika aber auch im zweistromland - wer dieses nicht kennt, dort wo es so unruhig ist, im land der hetiter. 
In dänemark darf auch alles gedruckt werden, deshalb werden
einige europäische schriften hier gedruckt. Selbst können sie sie nicht lesen und wenn, wollen sie nichts davon wissen.  Auf den strassen werden unter aufsicht der polizei - so wie ich gelesen habe -drogen verkauft. Dieses ist zwar nicht erlaubt - aber hört sich interessant an, man muss ja etwas aus dem land der freiheit berichten können.  
Ich hatte auch auf einer kleinen excursion in fremden ländern einen deustchen dabei, der getarnt angezogen war das "schlachtermesser" fehlte nicht. Zuerst habe ich gedacht, jetzt haben wir keine chance mehr beim fisch, da er die haie mit der hand fangen wird und wenn gefahr droht ihnen das gnick durchbeisst oder sie wie eine banane aufschlitzen wird. Konnte sein einsatz leider nicht erleben - er wurde seekrank und bekam - da er eine neuen freundin hatte - noch heimweh dazu. Ich hatte mit dieser kleinen mimosenhaften person mitleid, wobei seine kleidung erst jetzt mit einem Orden versehen wurde, dieser übel richenden geruch, die einsatzspuren der kleidung - sie war gebraucht gekauft - und die tarnfarbe machten einen gewaltigen eindruck auf aussenstehende. Der kontrast war leider sein gesicht und stellte die ausstrahlende "stärke der kleidung in frage. Trotzdem hatte er - wenn er zur sprache kam - einen sehr starken willen, wie komme ich nur nach hause.

Da die dänen ja so offen sind, lieben und vertrauen sie menschen - das ist ein kleiner nachteil, eine feststellung die sie jedoch es nicht ändern wollen.  

Auch wenn dänemark ein kleines land ist und der höchste berg nur eine höhe von 100 m aufweisen kann und mit "himmelsberg" bezeichnet wird, merken sie schon was  - gefühle haben sie, wenn man über ihre füsse läuft - ob in tarnkeidung oder mit schlips und kragen. 
Freuen wir uns, das die welt so farbig ist - sonst sieht alles eintönig aus.
Ich liebe die vielen gesichter - auch in der sauna.

Grüsse aus dem land der freiheit


----------



## aal-andy (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

also ich sehe die ganze sache nicht so verbissen und auch etwas anders. nur um keine falschen gedanken aufkommen zu lassen, ich denke weder rechts noch finde ich das gut was uns deutsche für sachen, die vor 60 jahren passiert sind, heute immer noch stellenweise unbeliebt macht. aber mittlerweile liegen da 2 generationen zwischen, und ich denke dass in diesem fall den dänen, insbesondere die unserer generation, relativ egal ist dass wir da mit deutschen bundeswehrjacken auftreten, solange dort kein reichsadler aufgestickt ist, gerade wenn erkennbar ist, das wir dort zum angeln sind. ich zum beispiel trage über winter hier eine amerikanische ausführung solch einer jacke, na und ? bin diesbezüglich auch noch nicht angesprochen worden. davon mal abgesehen klagen wir uns deutsche doch jedes jahr immer wieder selbst an mit irgendwelchen holocaust sendungen und mit unseren entschädigungszahlen. irgendwann muss doch mal gut damit sein. da sind andere länder wesentlich intelligenter, z.b. die amerikaner. bedenkt man ihrer geschichte haben die genauso viel auf dem kerbholz. und sollte man uns tatsächlich so wenig mögen, warum nehmen wir denn dann in der wirtschaft, in der nato und an allen weltgeschehnissen immer führungspositionen ein ? und wenn unsere soldaten (mögen wir sie mal so nennen) heute in fast allen krisengebieten stationiert sind, dann dürfen wir in unserer freizeit, zum zwecke des kälteschutzes, auch die klamotten anhaben. ich denke das wir trotz dieser klamotten, selbst wenn wir dabei noch einen stahlhelm aufhätten, weiß gott beliebter sind, als andere europäische länder, beispielsweise die, die alles an fisch mitnehmen was am haken hängt oder die, die auf inseln wohnen und sich nach ´nem glas bier nicht mehr unter kontrolle haben und meinen alles zerdeppern zu müssen. ich halte nichts von sprüchen stolz ein deutscher zu sein, ich schäme mich aber auch nicht dafür.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Selbst trage und besitze ich keine Bundeswehrsachen oder "militärische" Kleidung. Das Messer habe ich in der Tasche bzw Rucksack, da stört es am wenigsten.

Dennoch sehe ich das ganze etwas gelassener:

Nicht nur in Dänemark, Norwegen, am eigenen Vereinswasser, am 2 Meter breiten Bach der Forellenzucht, sondern auch auf der Jahreshauptversammlung, wie ich letzte Woche sehen durfte, haben Angler Tarnanzüge an.

Die Frage aber stellt sich, welche Absicht, welcher Gedanke, welche Sehnsüchte dahinter stecken. Und die sind doch alle im Bereich des HOBBY. 
Jeder lebt sein Hobby, soll er doch, solange es andere nicht schadet.
Und jeder weiß doch im Inneren und zu sich ganz ehrlich,
jeder, der Däne, Der Norweger, der Fischzüchter, das Vereinsmitglied, es geht nur um's Angeln. Und jeder ist intelligent genug, um dies als "Hobby-Verkleidung" zu sehen.

Soll sich doch jeder verkleiden, wie er sich wohl fühlt.
Ich jedenfalls ziehs nicht an, Messer am Gürtel sind ganz und gar nicht mein Geschmack.#h


----------



## taildancer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Naja,eingendlich isses mir wurscht,wie jemand rumrennt?
Aber teilweise sehen manche leute aus,als ob sie in den krieg ziehen!?
An nem kleinen klaren fluss kann ich das ja nachvollziehen (tarnung)...aber teilweise is es echt übertrieben!
und dieses extreme phänomen kenn ich auch nur aus deutschland.
Kenne viele die mit ner oliven oder camo jacke angeln gehen...aber volle montur von der kopfbedeckung bis zu den socken!?
Fehlt teilweise nur noch die tarnfarbe im gesicht...
Aber wie gesagt,im grunde isses mir wurscht...aber schmunzeln tu ich schon!


----------



## forellenudo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Ich trage auch so eine Tarnhose,aber nur deshalb weil sie Bequem und Preiswert sind,auf jedenfall bei uns#6 hab mir bisher auch nie etwas dabei gedacht,ist für mich ne Hose wie jede andere auch,hatte bisher immer die Hosen in Olivgrün bei uns im Bundeswehrschop gekauft,die haben sie aber schon seit Jahren nicht mehr,ich kenne persönlich auch Angler die komplette Tarnanzüge tragen,kenne aber ihre beweggründe nicht.
Ich bin die letzden Jahre immer in Dänemark gewesen,ist mir aber bis dato nie aufgefallen#c


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Mir geht es gar nicht darum, ob jemand Tarnkleidung trägt oder nicht. Es ist eher die Kombination aus Kleidung incl. Bundesflagge und militärischer Dekoration nebst mittelschwerer Bewaffnung und dem Auftreten dieser Zeitgenossen. Man muß doch nicht auf Gedeih und Verderb die Gastfreundschaft der Dänen mit Ignoranz und Überheblichkeit strafen. Wir dürfen uns doch nicht einerseits über mangelnden Integrationswillen der in Deutschland lebenden Ausländer beschweren und uns andererseits im Ausland selbst benehmen, wie der Elefant im Porzellanladen. Auch wenn (oder gerade weil) die Dänen ein sehr liberales Völkchen sind, sollte man ihnen mit einem wenig Respekt begegnen.


----------



## melis (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Nochmal wenn es dort niemanden stört, wie können wir auf Gedeih und Verderb die Gastfreundschaft der Dänen mit Ignoranz und Überheblichkeit strafen? 
Du machst da zuviel Wind. Sei lockerer und lass den Menschen in deiner Umgebung Luft zum Atmen. Wenn alle glücklich sind mit dem was sie tragen und die die sich daran stören dürften es nicht tun, warum tust du es dann?
Seh die Sache doch nicht so verbissen.
Unsere Generation hat sich um 180° gedreht zu früher. Und wenn einer ein etwas größeres Messer hat dann lass ihn doch, oder muss er so ein langes Messer tragen wie es *dir* gefällt.


----------



## Matzinger (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe beim Angeln immer irgendwas vom Bund an,aber ohne irgendwelche Abzeichen oder sonnstiges.
> 
> Ich hab damit kein Problem weil die Sachen sind echt super und billig.
> 
> ...




Das hast Du mir von der Seele geredet Joka, obwohl Du ein "ROTER" bist...

Ich ziehe immer meinen BW-Panzeroverall mit Innenfutter an, weil es keine praktischere Bekleidung gibt. Warm, günstig, etc. Und wenn es richtig kalt ist, trage ich meine BW-Fellmütze mit Ohrenschutz. Was will man mehr ?
Man sollte natürlich darauf verzichten, Litzen, Klappen, etc. zu tragen.

Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse: Der Krieg ist bummelige 60 Jahre her und jetzt sollte man es langsam mal gut sein lassen.


----------



## plattform7 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Ich habe absolut nichts gegen BW-Kleidung.. Habe selbst ein Paar Kleidungsstücke, die zwar nicht direkt von BW kommen, aber extra für den Angel- und Jagdsport gemacht wurden. Und die haben auch Tarnfleck, mehr Ami-Style. Guckt Euch mal die Shimano Tribal-Serie an, ist ja auch eine Art Tarnfleck. Ich lege ziemlich viel Wert darauf, am Ufer möglichst gut getarnt zu sein, da ich meist in der Ufernähe fische... Also sehe ich auch als Angehöriger der S.F.U. (Special Fishing Unit) aus  ... Natürlich verzichte ich gerne auf die deutsche Flage und umgehängte Mahete......

Aber die Sache mit Abzeichen und Messern ist natürlich eine Schweinerei. Eigentlich auch eine Straftat, wenn man sich als nicht Angehöriger der Bundeswehr ein Dienstgradabzeichen an die Schulter klemmt. Könnte strafrechtlich verfolgt werden, denke ich...

Das zeigt uns noch ein Mal, dass wir uns öffters an der eigenen Nase packen sollten, bevor wir uns über die Andere beschwerden....


----------



## bootsangler-b (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

moin,
so wie ich das verstanden habe, geht es hier gar nicht um "martialische erinnerungen", wenn man bw-kram beim angeln trägt...
ich finde es hochgradig peinlich armeeklamotten (egal von welchen streitkräften) zu tragen und das noch damit zu begründen, das es nichts praktischeres gibt. für jemanden, der vom ufer aus angelt, könnte ich es mit viel gutem willen noch nachvollziehen, aber wer mir die tarnwirkung auf einem norwegischen fjord begründen will, muss mich schon mit viel whisky überzeugen.was für ein gelächter gäbe es, zöge ich mir meinen schlafanzug zum angeln an oder einen weißen kittel...

bernd


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal wenn es dort niemanden stört, wie können wir auf Gedeih und Verderb die Gastfreundschaft der Dänen mit Ignoranz und Überheblichkeit strafen?
> Du machst da zuviel Wind. Sei lockerer und lass den Menschen in deiner Umgebung Luft zum Atmen. Wenn alle glücklich sind mit dem was sie tragen und die die sich daran stören dürften es nicht tun, warum tust du es dann?
> Seh die Sache doch nicht so verbissen.
> Unsere Generation hat sich um 180° gedreht zu früher. Und wenn einer ein etwas größeres Messer hat dann lass ihn doch, oder muss er so ein langes Messer tragen wie es *dir* gefällt.


 
Einschließlich Deiner eigenen respektiere ich durchaus andere Meinungen. Solltest Du auch mal versuchen!
Ich will hier auch niemanden bekehren. Wenn Du aber ernsthaft das Gefühl hast, ich nähme anderen die Luft zu atmen, nur weil ich durch diesen Thread zur Diskussion anrege, fehlt mir dafür jegliches Verständnis. Vielleicht solltest Du Dir mal die anderen Postings durchlesen. Da finden sich noch einige, welche Dir die Luft zum atmen nehmen dürften, da sie eine ähnliche Meinung vertreten. Wie gesagt, ich finde diesen Meinungsaustausch durchaus ok und habe weder ein schlechtes Gewissen, noch lasse ich mir den Mund innerhalb einer fairen Diskussion verbieten.
Wenn Dich dieser Thread so sehr ärgert, dann ignorier ihn einfach.


----------



## sundfisher (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Ich spreche mal stellvertretend für die Dänen (ha ha)

Den Dänen ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal wie man rumläuft solange man sich den Regeln und Gegebenheiten entsprechend verhält. Man ist hier ziemlich tolerant. Aber mal ehrlich wer zieht denn den Sonntagsanzug an wenn er zum Shoppen in den Angelladen geht und auf dem Weg zum Angeln hat man ja eh meistens die alten Lappen an. Was ich noch nie verstehen konnte ist die Militarisierung der Angler, bei manchen kriegt man den Eindruck dass sie direkt vom Manöver kommen fehlt nur noch die Gesichtstarnung. Mit den Messern würde ich empfehlen in Zukunft in DK vorsichtig zu sein, beim Angeln sind diese naturlich erlaubt aber nicht auf dem Hin- bzw. Rückweg das will heissen dass wenn man nach dem Angeln nur schnell in den Supermarkt zum Einkaufen will und die Machete immer noch am Gürtel hängt kann dies Strafen und dem Einzug des Messers führen. Es hat in den letzten Jahren sehr viele Zwischenfälle mit Messern geben zwar nicht unter den Anglern sondern im ........... und deren Umfeld so dass die Politiker die Gesetzeslage teilweise drastisch geändert haben und noch über weitere Veränderungen nachdenken. Es ging schon das Gerücht um dass Taschenmesser auf die Verbotene Liste kommen sollen.

Toleranz ist eine Eigenschaft die nicht viele ihr Eigen nennen dafür aber umso mehr über die Massen in Anspruch nehmen.

Christian Bayrischer Halbdäne mit Dänisch Bayrischer Staatszugehörigkeit


----------



## Trolldoc (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				lagerfehltrolle schrieb:
			
		

> Mir geht es gar nicht darum, ob jemand Tarnkleidung trägt oder nicht. Es ist eher die Kombination aus Kleidung incl. Bundesflagge und militärischer Dekoration nebst mittelschwerer Bewaffnung und dem Auftreten dieser Zeitgenossen. Man muß doch nicht auf Gedeih und Verderb die Gastfreundschaft der Dänen mit Ignoranz und Überheblichkeit strafen. Wir dürfen uns doch nicht einerseits über mangelnden Integrationswillen der in Deutschland lebenden Ausländer beschweren und uns andererseits im Ausland selbst benehmen, wie der Elefant im Porzellanladen. Auch wenn (oder gerade weil) die Dänen ein sehr liberales Völkchen sind, sollte man ihnen mit einem wenig Respekt begegnen.


 
In jeder Nationalität gibt es solche und solche! Man muss das wohl wirklich nicht mit so großer Sorge sehen, da es sich doch wohl nur um einzelne Ausnahmen handelt und man hat immer, egal aus welchem Land, ein paar Leute dazwischen, díe man nur "belächeln" kann, ob das nun Deutsche im Kampfanzug in Dänemark, Türken mit Gebetsteppich in Deutschland, Russen mit Lederjacke in Spanien und und und sind, solange dahinter kein extremer Gedanke oder irgendeine provokative Absicht stehe, sollte dieses doch keine Probleme darstellen. Oder sind jedes Jahr tausende Deutsche in Dänemark mit ihren Tarnklamotten und überlaufen das Land?? Solange ein gesundes Maß eingehalten wird, ist das doch o.k., oder nicht? Wir sollen doch immer weltoffen sein und uns mit anderen Kulturen "anfreunden" und "vermischen", klar sollte man nicht die Kultur anderer Länder mit Füßen treten aber man soll ja halt deutsch, russisch....usw. sein und anderen Kulturen die Eingene nahe bringen und sich nicht verstellen. Die Regel in anderen einhalten, aber einen Volkeraustasch leisten. Selbst wenn Abzeichen auf der Kleidung getragen werden, sollte dies auch kein Problem darstellen, schließlich kann z.B. ein Majo ja bei der Bundeswehr beschäftigt sein und es ist sein Beruf, also sollte er sich dafür nicht schämen...würde ja auch keiner etwas sagen, wenn ein "Müllmann" in seiner Arbeitskleidung in Dänemark rumläuft. Gut über das Messer läßt sich streiten, ein kleineres würde es wahrscheinlich auch tun. Es wurde auch schon angesprochen, dass die BW Kleidung günstig und robust ist und nebenbei auch noch einen Tarnefekt hat, so sehe ich das auch und finde, dass BW Kleidund eine günstige Alternative zur anderen Angelbekleidung darstellt, die mit Abstand weitaus mehr kosten.
Ich finde es auch schlimm, wie auch schon angesprochen wurde, dass sich immer noch einige schämen, dafür, dass sie deutsch sind.....warum? Klar ist es eine ganz große schei... gewesen, was vor 60 Jahren passiert ist, aber solangsam sollte man auch wieder nach vorne sehen. Bis vor einiger Zeit hat es auch noch keinem gestrört, wie sich die Amerikaner verhalten haben, und die haben ein ganzes Volk ausgelöscht sich auf deren Land breitgemacht und bezeichnen sich heutzutage als "Weltpolizei" oder "Weltmacht", mischen sich in jeden Krieg ein und denken, dass alle in Deutschland mit Lederhosen rumlaufen und, dass A. Hilter noch lebt (nicht alle), das finde ich nicht sehr kulturell. Wenn also jemand seine alte oder neugekaufte BW Kleidung zum Angeln (auch in anderen Ländern) und es dort keine Probleme darstellt, kann ja doch mal darauf hingewiesen werden, dass solche Kleidung unerwünscht ist, finde ich es schon in ordnung. Und wenn man jemanden sieht, der eine komplette Kampfmontour an hat, sollte es einen nicht peinlich sein, sondern evtl. dem der die Sachen an hat, wir sollten uns doch nicht wegen ein paar Leuten, für die ganze Nation schämen!!! Auf Mallorca benehmen sich auch viele Deutsche und Engländer sehr schlecht und haben keinen Kampfanzug an . Und wenn jemand meint, dass ein BW-Parker besser als ein Floater beim Bootsangeln ist, dann ist es seine Entscheidung...eine dumme, aber seine eigene, aber dadurch sollte sich keiner gestört fühlen. Höstens die dänische Küstenwache, wenn derjenige ins Wasser fällt.
Die Amerikanische Armeebekleidung ist ja auch in laufe der Jahre sogar zum Modetrend geworden, auch Abzeichen, also......#c 

naja der eine sieht es so, der andere so.

Gruß Sven


----------



## LAC (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo,
bei mir weiss man gar nicht mehr woher ich komme, trage unterhosen aus china, gummischuhe aus vietnam, eine hose aus amerika, eine jacke aus deutschland, handschuhe aus Dänemark und eine kappe aus russland. Meine rute kommt aus norwegen und meine schnur aus italien. 
Nun habe ich mir gedanken gemacht, wenn ich für diesen internationalen einsatz befördert werde, mit drei balken und das höchste glied in der mannschaft werde- und auch noch ehrenzeichen usw. bekomme, ob ich diese Last auch tragen kann und noch fähig bin mich aufrichtig zu bewegen, da ich angst habe, ich könnte dadurch ins wasser fallen. 

Das material der bw kleidung hat eine gute qualität und eine tarnkleidung am gewässer ist wirklich gut, weil man damit nicht auffällt. Momentan ist eine weisse tarnkleidung angebracht - da wir schnee haben.

Ich habe ein sehr interessantes russisches plakat hier - darauf ist ein ordensträger abgebildet - beide brustseiten sind voll mir orden bestückt, der Künstler hat ihn auch noch ein heiligenschein aufgesetzt  - tolle arbeit - das interessante ist, der kopf der person fehlt.

Da fällt mir das sprichwort ein "Kleider machen Leute"

Gruss aus Dänemark


----------



## Dorschfutzi (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo,last doch jeden rumlaufen wie er will, wen es nicht paßt wird sich schon sein Teil denken. Auf einen Angelkutter in Dänemark habe ich auch mal eine Gruppe Sachsen in Tarnanzügen gesehen, trotz der Tarnanzüge haben sie nicht viel gefangen aber viel gesoffen was dem Kapitän mehr zu schaffen machte. Mir hat einer die Mütze beim werfen vom Kopf geholt.
* "Jäger und Angler pflegen nicht zu lügen auch wenn sich alle Balken biegen"*


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> *Sie zogen sich seltsame Gewänder an und wanderten ziellos umher.*



Seebär, wo genau steht denn dieses schillernde Zitat? AT vermutlich?

Ein beeindruckter Wasserpatscher!


----------



## Dorschfutzi (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo Seebär, das Zitat steht auf meinen Aschenbecher im Barzimmer.
Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## melis (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				lagerfehltrolle schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, ich finde diesen Meinungsaustausch durchaus ok und habe weder ein schlechtes Gewissen, noch lasse ich mir den Mund innerhalb einer fairen Diskussion verbieten.
> Wenn Dich dieser Thread so sehr ärgert, dann ignorier ihn einfach.


 
Das ärgert mich nicht, sonst hätte ich nicht daran teil genommen.

Gegen den Meinungsaustauch habe ich garnichts gesagt, zeig mir mal wo das stehen soll.

Wo habe ich dir den Mund verboten? Zeig mir das auch mal. Ich hatte dir geraten die Sache einfach nicht so eng zu sehen, und jeden das seine zu lassen. Besonders wenn die die es stören könnte, nichts dagegen haben. 

Du hast doch von *Bestrafung der Dänische Gastfreundschäft auf Gedeih und Verderb* gesprochen. 
Darauf meinete ich seh das nicht so eng. Wenn die Dänen es nicht tun warum du? Wieder klagen wir uns selber an wo die die es angeht, hier die Dänen, es nicht tun.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Genau so wenig, wie ich *alle* deutschen Angler dieses Verhaltens bezichtige ist es *allen *Dänen egal. Mein Vater war selbst über Jahre begeisterter Dänemark-Urlauber. Er ist der dänischen Sprache mächtig und hatte bis Anfang der 90er eine dänische Zeitung abboniert. Ok, das ist über 20 Jahre her, aber zumindest waren damals sehr oft Kritiken über das Verhalten deutscher Urlauber zu lesen. Dafür wurden z.T. sehr unschöne Vergleiche mit der dtsch. Vergangenheit herangezogen. Wir haben noch heute einige Bekannte in DK, welche beiweitem nicht so weltoffen mit dem Auftreten einiger Zeitgenossen umgehen, wie vielleicht die jüngere Generation. Aber soll man deren Haltung einfach ignorieren? Oder ist der Preis zu hoch, wenn man dafür auf sein "Rambo-Outfit" beim angeln verzichten muß?
Manche kommen wirklich daher, als hätten sie die Angel nur als Vorwand für ihre Kostümierung dabei.


----------



## Baitbuster (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Du hast völlig recht, im Angelladen stehen sie mit fünf mann in Armi- kleidung mit Budscher Messer und wollen an den Forellensee neben an......ich find das peinlich|peinlich ,man denkt immer die wollen aufen Truppenübungsplatz, dabei wollen sie an einen PUT AND TAKE SEE, aber komm wenn sies nötig haben sich so zu anzuziehen :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q 
Gruß Baitbuster


----------



## sundfisher (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				Baitbuster schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast völlig recht, im Angelladen stehen sie mit fünf mann in Armi- kleidung mit Budscher Messer und wollen an den Forellensee neben an......ich find das peinlich|peinlich ,man denkt immer die wollen aufen Truppenübungsplatz, dabei wollen sie an einen PUT AND TAKE SEE, aber komm wenn sies nötig haben sich so zu anzuziehen :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q
> Gruß Baitbuster



ich werd jetzt sicher gleich kritisiert aber ich sehe und höre von diesen Para Militanten Kostüm Truppen fast nur von P&T Seen, ich habe diese noch nie auf Angelkuttern oder an der Küste angetroffen. In einem Angelkatalog fand ich Anzeigen von Tarnbekleidung für Karpfenangler bei denen sogar der Minn Kota El Motor im Camoflage Design zu haben war, da haben wir doch den waren Verursacher dieser Mode ...................


----------



## Baitbuster (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Ja die MILITANTEN sind ja auch nur an Put an Take seen, weil sie immer öfters nicht so viel ahnung davon haben also von angeln, und das ist ja die einfachste methode.........und man muss sich ja vor dem Fisch gut tarnen:q 
Sonst she ich immer noch son paar verschreckte an der Mole in Hvide Sande und vorne an der Schleuse.........:q aber komm, wenn sie das tragen müssen um toll auszusehen........  
Gruß Baitbuster


----------



## FunWorld (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Zu den BW-Freaks an DK Put and Take Seen und auf den Fähren nach Norge, gesellen sich immer mehr Angler? in Dk und Norge, die anscheinend jegliches Benehmen verloren haben.

 Ich habe in Norge Deutsche gesehen die hunderte von Kilos Filet mitgenommen haben. Jeder Fisch wurde abgeschlagen, ohne Rücksicht auf Mindestmaße.Im eigens mitgebrachtem Räucherofen wurden hunderte kleiner Köhler geräuchert und einzeln in Vakuumfolien verpackt. Bierdosen und Abfall werden ins Meer geworfen.

In Dk beim Heringsangeln werden in Hvide Sande absichtlich Hornis gerissen. Es kommt manchmal fast zu Prügeleien weil einige ohne Rücksicht über 10 andere Schnüre werfen weil 11 Plätze weiter gefangen wird. In der Brandung oder von den Molen wird alles abgeschlagen was am Haken hängt. 

Angler sind das in meinen Augen keine, aber leider meistens Deutsche.
Diese Personen haben mit Anglern rein gar nichts zu tun. Ihnen geht es in erster Linie darum die Unkosten für die Reise durch den Fisch wieder reinzuholen. Ein erholsamer Tag in der Natur, evtl. auch mal ohne Fisch, ist für diese Personen, ein Verlustgeschäft.

FunWorld :g


----------



## bennie (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Ich trage auch eine Bundeswehrhose. Wegen der Quali und dem Preis. Aber um mich von diesem Anglerimage zu distanzieren habe ich sie bewusst (es sieht einfach geil aus) in Tropentarn erworben.

Schwarzes Polo dazu, Cap und ich finde es hat nix mit dem schlechten BW-Image von Anglern zu tun


----------



## sundeule (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

In Norge habe ich schon erlebt, wie Einheimische peinlich berührt waren von militärischen Outfits - in einer Gegend, die von der deutschen Marine als Stützpunkt genutzt wurde.
Ohne die modischen Aspekte der Anzugsordnung weiter diskutieren zu wollen:

Die Sprüche a la "das war vor 60 Jahren und nun muss mal gut sein..." finde ich bedenklich relativierend. 
Auch wenn die Generation der hier Schreibenden den Krieg nicht verbockt hat, haben wir doch eine Verantwortung für unsere Geschichte. Dazu könnte auch ein sensibler Umgang mit Uniformen gehören.

Um es nochmal deutlich zu sagen: ich unterstelle nicht, dass jeder, der Tarn trägt, heimlich Soldat spielt.
Ich denke nur, wenn man schon auf die Kriegsfolgen anspielt, sollte man vorsichtig mit Relativierungen sein.


----------



## Dummfisch (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo,
ich war ja nun schon sehr oft in DK und habe auch engen Kontakt mit den Dänen gehabt.
Was die Skandinavier allgemein nicht mögen sind folgende Dinge:
- laute Ausländer, selbst wenn es nur unnötiges Rufen ist
- Deutsche, die tonneweise Getränkedosen ankarren. In DK hat man sich vor vielen Jahren davon getrennt und hat keine Einweg-Bier- oder Softdrink-Dosen mehr. Wer so etwas mitnimmt, sollte den Müll wieder mit nach Hause nehmen, in DK gibt es dafür keine geordnete Entsorgung
- das Hissen fremder Nationalzeichen, selbst wenn es nur zum Spaß ist. Es kann passieren, dass sorgar die Polizei gerufen wird, wenn man die D-Fahne hisst. Ausgenommen: Die Schiffahrt, da mus die Heimat-Flagge sein
- Ungeduld
Soweit dazu.
Beim Angeln von Land haben Tarnzüge sicher ihre Berechtigung, wenn man sich wirklich tarnen will. Ob jetzt die Hoheitszeichzen sein müssen, möchte ich bezweifeln.

Vom Boot aus angelnd, sollte man auf Tarnung, allein um selbst aus Sicherheitsgründen besser gesehen zu werden, verzichten.
Soweit meine Anmerkungen bzw. Meinung

Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## bennie (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Und diese Armeezeichen sollte man sowieso lassen, die haben beim Angeln nichts verloren ....!!!


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

hallo,
ich trage eine Panzerkombi, flecktarn,  weil  sie  praktisch
ist und warm hält. Ich trage Springerstiefel, weil sie praktisch
sind und meine Füße dank des Futters warm halten. Meine 
Haare sind ca. 5 mm kurz, weil es praktisch ist. Ich fahre 
jedes Jahr nach Schweden  zum  Angeln  und es  interessiert
keinen Menschen, wie ich mich kleide oder aussehe. Warum
auch. Ich möchte konkret ein einleuchtendes Argument gegen
mein Outfit im Ausland sehen. 
Bin gespannt auf die Antworten.

Volker Lamprecht
Angestellter im Öffentlichien Dienst
und kein Neo Nazi.
Wann hört diese Selbstan*******rei 
endlich mal auf!!!


----------



## Baitbuster (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



> Zitat von FunWorld
> In Dk beim Heringsangeln werden in Hvide Sande absichtlich Hornis gerissen. Es kommt manchmal fast zu Prügeleien weil einige ohne Rücksicht über 10 andere Schnüre werfen weil 11 Plätze weiter gefangen wird. In der Brandung oder von den Molen wird alles abgeschlagen was am Haken hängt.


 
Das hatte ich schon ssssssooooooooo oft, das sie sich neben mir so lange angezickt haben, bis einer dem anderen die sehne gekappt hat.........#q , das ist doch kein angeln mehr, die stehen da mit 50 auf 15 metern und hauen sich die bleie um die ohren, und wenn man wenn es relativ leer ist sich dazwischen stellt, dann gucken sie einen an als wäre man sonst wo her, und wenn man dann auch noch 2 Millimeter nach rechts wirft, so dass man die guten herren neben sich um 5 METER verfehlt, dann kommen sprüche wie: kannst du denn nicht richtig werfen, oder: du eintagsangler:r ......sowas muss doch nicht sein, und dann noch von solchen leuten die meißt gar keine ahnung von angeln haben und da sich aufführen wie Karl der Große, das ist doch peinlich|peinlichund sorry nix gegen dich Volker Lamprecht, aber sind wir denn aufem Truppenübungspltz, oder musst du dich vor den Fischen verstecken, und außerdem gibt es genug andere Klamotten die genau so warm sind und keine Militärfarben haben.......... 
Gruß Baitbuster


----------



## Nauke (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo,

ich habe diesen Trööt nur überflogen. Trotzdem meine Meinung.

Ich bin früher selbst in NVA Klamotten zum angeln gegangen. Die waren
praktisch und warm.

Selbst bei den ersten Norwegentrips hab ich mir nichts dabei gedacht.

Mittlerweilen hab ich einen Floter und , und und.

Aber schaut doch mal was in den verschiedenen Angelausrüstern angeboten
wird und, sags mal so, inn ist.

Und das nicht nur beim Angeln sondern auch bei anderen Outdoorsports.

Und ich meine, ob Dänen, Norweger u.a. sie haben besser mit der dt. 
Geschichte abgeschlossen wie wir. 

Macht Euch nicht so heiß, die wenigsten tragen diese Klamotten um zu provozieren, sie machen einfach einen Modetrend mit. 
Und die Skandinavier, aber so nur meine Erfahrung, kommen damit besser
klar als einige hier. Denn sie bewerten den Menschen und nicht die Klamotten.

Ich bewerte schon lange nicht mehr nach dem Outfit sondern nach dem
Benehmen.
Wer sagt mir das drei Glatzen mir mehr Schaden zufügen als drei Schlipsträger? Nicht ihr Aussehen, nur ihr Handeln zählt.#h


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

@ Nauke

Ganz meiner Meinung.#6


----------



## MobyDicky (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				Volker Lamprecht schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ich trage eine Panzerkombi, flecktarn,  weil  sie  praktisch
> ist und warm hält. Ich trage Springerstiefel, weil sie praktisch
> sind und meine Füße dank des Futters warm halten. Meine
> ...



#6  |good:


----------



## Magic_Moses (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				Baitbuster schrieb:
			
		

> Ja die MILITANTEN sind ja auch nur an Put an Take seen, weil sie immer öfters nicht so viel ahnung davon haben also von angeln, und das ist ja die einfachste methode.........und man muss sich ja vor dem Fisch gut tarnen:q
> Sonst she ich immer noch son paar verschreckte an der Mole in Hvide Sande und vorne an der Schleuse.........:q aber komm, wenn sie das tragen müssen um toll auszusehen........
> Gruß Baitbuster


 
Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen........ Ich glaube kaum, dass sich Qualität und Kompetenz eines Anglers an seiner Kleidung festmachen lässt.
Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich die Typen mit Buschmesser im Holster auch auf den Mond schießen könnte ist mir nicht ganz klar, was diese Diskussion soll.
Wenn diese Typen, die es zweifellos geben mag, Rangabzeichen tragen wird's zwar rechtlich bedenklich, allerdings gibt es meines Wissens nach keine Kleiderordnung für Gewässer und Angelladen. Ich reg' mich ja auch nicht über Leute auf, die im Stoffanzug ans Wasser kommen....
Ich selbst trage zwar keine Tarnkleidung am Wasser, bin aber auch immer im dezenten "Oliv" unterwegs wenn ich ans Wasser oder zur Jagd gehe. Zum einen sind die Klamotten vergleichsweise günstig und zum anderen äußerst zweckmäßig. 
Daraus irgendwelche paramilitärischen Zusammenhänge abzuleiten grenzt an Paranoia und wer mir dann noch mit dem "aber-vor-siebzig-Jahren"-Unfug ankommt, sollte überhaupt nicht mehr ans Wasser gehen, sondern sich stattdessen zu Hause für seine Wurzeln schämen.
Irgendwann ist's echt mal gut.
Übrigens bin ich sehr gut mit zwei Schweden befreundet, die mehrmals im Jahr ein paar Meter von meinem Haus entfernt am Aartalsee angeln.
Die tragen übrigens auch hin und wieder Tarnkleidung und denken sich nichts dabei. Und strohblond sind sie auch noch..............


----------



## sundfisher (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen........ Ich glaube kaum, dass sich Qualität und Kompetenz eines Anglers an seiner Kleidung
> 
> Die Kleidung wäre ja nicht das schlimmst als OFw a.D. stört mich die Uniform am wenigsten, es ist mehr das Gehabe dieser Truppen und komischerweise treten diese auch immer in der Gruppe auf, wenn díe im Smoking ans Wasser gehen würden wären die genauso schlimm vielleicht sollte man mal zwischen den Zeilen lesen und den wahren Grund ergründen bevor .............


----------



## NorbertF (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				lagerfehltrolle schrieb:
			
		

> Mir geht es gar nicht darum, ob jemand Tarnkleidung trägt oder nicht. Es ist eher die Kombination aus Kleidung incl. Bundesflagge und militärischer Dekoration nebst mittelschwerer Bewaffnung und dem Auftreten dieser Zeitgenossen. Man muß doch nicht auf Gedeih und Verderb die Gastfreundschaft der Dänen mit Ignoranz und Überheblichkeit strafen. Wir dürfen uns doch nicht einerseits über mangelnden Integrationswillen der in Deutschland lebenden Ausländer beschweren und uns andererseits im Ausland selbst benehmen, wie der Elefant im Porzellanladen. Auch wenn (oder gerade weil) die Dänen ein sehr liberales Völkchen sind, sollte man ihnen mit einem wenig Respekt begegnen.



Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang zwischen Bundeswehr und Elefant im Porzellanladen nicht.
Die Bundeswehr geniesst einen ausgezeichneten Ruf (zumindest war das mal so bevor Leute mit seltsamen Ansichten das Ruder übernommen haben---dich haben sie auch ein bissl infiziert glaub ich) und ist überall gerne gesehen.
Klamotten der Bundeswehr, deutsche Fahne drauf ist nichts womit man sich irgendwo unbeliebt macht. Wir reden hier von der Bundeswehr und der Fahne der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, nicht vom Dritten Reich und dem Hakenkreuz.
Mit mittelschwerer Bewaffnung rumlaufen ok das muss nicht sein, wobei ich das auch nicht ganz glauben mag. Hast du da nicht ein wenig übertrieben? Ein Angelmesser (Finndolch) hab ich auch immer in der Hosentasche stecken wenn ich angeln geh.
Ich weiss ehrlich nicht was du mit der Bundeswehr oder deren Klamotten am Sinn hast. Die Bundeswehr ist jahrzehntelang ein Symbol für den Einsatz für den Frieden gewesen und auch ein Symbol für einen verlässlichen Bündnispartner (ist nix mehr wert, die Amis wissen das nun), aber trotzdem ist der Ruf generell noch so. Niemand ausser etwas gründumm infizierte Deutsche hat ein Problem mit der Bundeswehr, die Dänen ganz sicher nicht.
Das ist meine Meinung...schlagt mich (nein ich hab nichts mit der Bundeswehr am Hut und ich wähle FDP falls es wen interessiert).


----------



## Phoenix-mk (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

ich oute mich jetzt mal als Unifromtragender Angler!

Die trage ich weder um mich als Deutscher auszuweisen noch um meine Meinung zum Krieg zum ausdruck zu bringen. (bin weder linker noch rechter Meinung)
Ich finde diese Kleidung erstens bequem zweitens günstig drittens stabil (obwohl ich jedes jahr eine neue hose etc brauche. das liegt aber am Universellen einsatz. d.h nicht nur beim angeln)
Es ist doch jedem freigestellt sich so zu kleiden wie er es möchte.
Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn jemand im Anzug oder in Schlafanzug oder im Trainingsanzug oder von mir aus nur mit nem String (hmmm) ans gewässer kommt. Das ist ein kerl (Frau im string ist mir aber lieber|rolleyes ) der mit mir ein Hobby teilt!
Und in sachen Ausland und Kleidung kann ich nur sagen das wir "deutschen" vielleicht zuviel über unsere Vergangenheit nachdenken. Wird uns der Herr A. H. den immer ein klotz am Bein sein?


----------



## Magic_Moses (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn díe im Smoking ans Wasser gehen würden wären die genauso schlimm ....


 
Was also soll dann diese Diskussion?#c


----------



## Magic_Moses (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				Phoenix-mk schrieb:
			
		

> ich oute mich jetzt mal als Unifromtragender Angler!
> 
> Die trage ich weder um mich als Deutscher auszuweisen noch um meine Meinung zum Krieg zum ausdruck zu bringen. (bin weder linker noch rechter Meinung)
> Ich finde diese Kleidung erstens bequem zweitens günstig drittens stabil (obwohl ich jedes jahr eine neue hose etc brauche. das liegt aber am Universellen einsatz. d.h nicht nur beim angeln)
> ...


 
|good:


----------



## Brummel (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo lagerfehltrolle #h 

Na gut, das Thema wurde im Januar erstellt, einer Jahreszeit in der einem Angler schon mal seltsame Gedanken kommen können  , aber man kann alles auch ein bißchen übertreiben.
Mir ist nicht ganz klar, ob ich jetzt noch so ganz ohne intensive innere Einkehr angeln gehen kann, denn offensichtlich sind dabei doch noch mehr Dinge zu beachten als ich dachte |supergri .
Bis jetzt war ich der Meinung, wenn ich den Köder und das sonstige Gerödel  (wozu auch die passende Kleidung gehört) zusammenhabe kanns losgehen.
Manchen Postings zufolge ist das Wetter, der Luftdruck und die Köderwahl gar nicht so wichtig sondern ich muß noch das eine oder andere Geschichtsbuch wälzen und mich für irgendwas verantwortlich fühlen !!  Nee, dann trete ich doch in den örtlichen "Vollkontakt-Halma Club" ein und lasse in Zukunft von so komplizierten Vorgängen wie der Angelei die Finger |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri .
So, und jetzt werd ich erstmal fischen gehen, natürlich nachdem die Frisur kontrolliert, die Kleidung einer eingehenden und alle historischen Merkmale beachtenden Kontrolle unterzogen wurden |rolleyes .
Naja, heute wirds dann wohl nix mehr mit Angeln, aber egal, das Jahr is ja noch lang |supergri |supergri .

Gruß  Brummel #h


----------



## sundfisher (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				Volker Lamprecht schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ich trage eine Panzerkombi, flecktarn,  weil  sie  praktisch
> ist und warm hält. Ich trage Springerstiefel, weil sie praktisch
> sind und meine Füße dank des Futters warm halten. Meine
> ...



an deinem Aussehen ist nichts auszusetzen, jeder kann anziehen was er will es zählt alleine das Auftreten, nur leider sind es eben fast ausschließlich die "uniformierten" die so auftreten alle anderen die sich nur einfach praktisch anziehen haben darunter zu leiden und fühlen sich zu Recht hier vor den Kopf gestossen. Daher trage ich auf meinem Boot nur Tarngelben Frisennerz ........


----------



## NorbertF (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



> nur leider sind es eben fast ausschließlich die "uniformierten" die *so* auftreten



wie denn?


----------



## Stefan21j (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Also am Anfang ging es doch um das Aussehen...und nicht das Auftreten, oder? Und wenn jemand mit Tarnkleidung daher kommt, muss es ja noch lang keine Randale geben.

Aber fangen wir mal hinten an...

Warum trägt denn unsere hochgeschätzte Friedensarmee genau diese Klamotten?
Meine Gedanken dazu...
1.) Sie sind robust. Ich ziehe den Stoff jeder Jeans vor. auch wenn eine Jeans ja eigentlich ne Arbeiterhose is... aber wer trägt sie noch als solche?
Aber wer mal beim Bund war , weiss einfach das die Klamotten viel verzeihen. Selbst wenn man sich mal ein kleines Loch reinreisst, fransen sie lange nicht so schnell aus wie andere Sachen.
2.) Sie sind praktisch. Die vielen Taschen an der Hose zB können durchaus ein Fluch sein. Denn man bekommt zuviel rein. 
Hab meist meine halbe Angelkiste in der Hosentasche.
3.) Sie sind warm. Der Stoff ist angenehm dick.
4.) Sie sind Flecktarn... weil sie in der Natur nicht auffallen wollen. Das will ich als Angler auch nicht. Mich der Natur anpassen. 
5.) Sie sind kostengünstig. Da unser Staat dauernt pleite ist, wird darauf natürlich auch geachtet.

Daraus folgt....für *MICH* gibt es keine bessere Hose als diese.
Ich kann mir daran die Hände abwischen ohne mir Gedanken zu machen das sie jetzt dreckig ist.

Das Messer am Hosenbund trage ich auch. Allerdings ein dezentes Klappmesser und keine Machete. Ich angle dann doch nur am Rhein und nicht am Amazonas.

Und wenn ich schnell vor einer Tour noch Köder haben will, oder gar Lebensmittel, dann gehe ich in den Klamotten auch einkaufen.

Und ich hatte es auch schon in DK an. Weil dort genau das gleiche ist wie hier auch. Warm, günstig sorglos. und noch am Rande. Ich bin stolz Deutscher zu sein. Denn Deutschland ist meine Heimat. Und wenn hier auch längst nicht alles bestens ist, so geht es uns doch besser als manch anderen. Und wer es nicht ist, wird nicht festgehalten.
Wird Italienern ihr Nationalstolz vorgeworfen? Oder Spaniern? Oder war Franco zB ein netter Onkel?
Sicher lief hier ne Zeit ne Menge Schund....und sicher haben viele weggeschaut und nichts getan. Aber ich werde mich jetzt nicht verantwortlich zeigen für das was damals war. Ich vertrete mein Land mit Stolz. Das heisst nicht das ich mit ner Fahne rumrenne, oder irgendwelche Parolen schimpfe. Aber wenn mich jemand fragt woher ich komme, dann antworte ich mit Stolz Deutschland.

Jetzt kann jeder seine Meinung über mich haben.
Ich bin weder radikal links noch radikal rechts.
Trage Privat auch mal nen Anzug oder auch bermudas.
Aber meine Angelkleidung is und bleibt BW-Kleidung


LG Stefan


----------



## Mike_HL (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo Leute.

Nun muss ich auch mal was los werden.
Vorweg, von Rangabzeichen und Buschmessern halte ich auch nichts.
Wobei ich das Messer zum Selbstschutz ja fast noch nachvollziehen kann, da es an manchen Angestellen auch schon mal zu Randale mit nicht getarnten Rabauken kommen kann.

Einen Angler jedoch nach seiner Kleidung zu beurteilen ist absolut kein Zeichen von Inteligenz. Den meisten friedlichen Anglern ist es kein Gedanke wert über sein aussehen der Kleidung nur ne Sekunde nachzudenken. Wenn überhaupt denkt er nur daran ob sie für den Tag/Nacht warm genug hällt und ob sie genug Taschen besitzt.

Wenn aber eine Tarnkleidung automatisch Randale bedeuten sollte, müssten hier ja eigentlich einige Beiträge auftauchen wo von genau der Randale gesprochen wird die ein getarnter Angler mal verursacht hat.
Da solche Berichte hier allerdings fehlen, sollte man meinen das diese Leute doch tatsächlich friedlich sind.

Ich trage am frühen Abend zur Zeit auch eine BW-Tarnhose und eine Tarnweste aus dem Angelshop. Wenn es dann kälter wird in der Nacht, ziehe ich meinen "Markenanzug" aus dem Angelshop drüber. Und das auch nur weil dieser mal im Angebot war. Kurz und knapp, wenn es für wenig Geld warm hält und ausreichend Taschen bietet ist mir das Aussehen absolut Banane (ausser pink) *grins*

Also wer sich über so etwas aufregen kann, hat wahrscheinlich nur selbst nicht genügend Probleme und ist irgendwie nicht ausgelastet.
Ich würde fast behaupten wollen, dass ungetarnte deutsche mehr durch Randale auffallen, als die wenigen getarnte Angler. Am Wasser selbst ist mir jedenfalls noch kein einziger, randalierender, getarnter Angler aufgefallen.

Und mal ganz ehrlich, wem stört es wenn der Angler neben an dort in Tarnklamotten steht ? Eigentlich nur den Spannern die sich ärgern nichts erkennen zu können und solche die in einer normalen Jeans da stehen und sich über fehlende Taschen ärgern...

So denn ...

Mike


----------



## Phoenix-mk (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				Mike_HL schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Nun muss ich auch mal was los werden.
> Vorweg, von Rangabzeichen und Buschmessern halte ich auch nichts.
> ...


;+ |kopfkrat ;+ 
ähm ok davon war jetzt eher weniger die rede

und zu dem messer hlt ich jetzt mal meine klappe


----------



## Mike_HL (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Ich selbst habe natürlich auch kein Buschmesser dabei, kann aber nachvollziehen das einige mit mulmigen Gefühl alleine am Wasser stehen.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Das ist wohl so eine Mode, die mit den "Specimen hunting...." ( schießen die eignetlich ihre Rotaugen??) aufkam. Eigentlich habe ich wirklich nichts dagegen. Die Sachen sind sicher besser, als so manche anderen. Was mich allerdings stört:
Wenn diese Klamotten schon auf der Fähre oder im Flieger getragen werden.
Ich habe das schon auf Flügen nach Kanda gesehen und wurde sogar von jemanden mit diesen Klamotten plus Gummistiefeln nach Nairobi begleitet. Am Wasser meinetwegen - in der Öffentlichkeit graust es mich schon.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Da muß ich mich ja fast schon dafür entschuldigen, daß ich diesen Thread eröffnet habe. Da schon manche Stimmen laut wurden, was diese Diskussion soll, erkläre ich das nochmal kurz!
Mich hat die Meinung jedes einzelnen von Euch einfach nur interessiert. Meine (momentane) Meinung zu diesem Thema habe ich bereits geschildert...mehr nicht! Ein freier Meinungsaustausch ist gottlob ein Haubtbestandteil der Demokratie, denn ich habe weder vor eine neue Sekte zu gründen, noch NorbertF zu schlagen! :q 

​


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



> Ein freier Meinungsaustausch ist gottlob ein Haubtbestandteil der Demokratie, denn ich habe weder vor eine neue Sekte zu gründen, noch NorbertF zu schlagen!



Dafür bin ich auch sehr dankbar, ich bin nicht sehr wehrhaft :m


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Solange man die deutsche Flagge auf recht praktischen und stabilen Klamotten, die genau deswegen dann auch gut zum Angeln taugen, mit dem Einmarsch in Dänemark gleich setzt, braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass man als Deutscher auch weiterhin dahingehend im Ausland begutachtet wird.

Mensch Leute, wenn man sich selber nicht traut, wie soll einem dann ein Fremder trauen?

Es mag sicher viel zu viele Hirnis mit Glatzen und Bomberjacke geben, die ich wohl wie die meisten in diesem Land lieber heute als morgen im Knast sehen würde. Daraus aber dann abzuleiten, dass jeder mit Haarausfall zum Kreis der üblichen Verdächtigen gehört, ist in meinen Augen eine Paranoya.

Wir wurden zwar in mühsamer Arbeit schon ab der Einschulung jeden Tag dahingehend regelrecht hirngewaschen, dass wir böse sind, aber böse sind wir durch das, was wir tun und nicht durch das, was wir in Dinge hinein interpretieren. 

Ich glaube kaum, dass es sich Dänemark bieten lassen wird, wenn wir dort den Eindruck erwecken, wir wollten dort einmarschieren wollen. Trauen wir doch einfach den Dänen selber zu, zu entscheiden, was die wollen und was nicht. Das ist der erste Schritt, den wir mal endlich lernen sollten, dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn.  

Obs nämlich um Holland, Dänemark oder Malle geht, diese andauernden Selbstkasteienden Mahnungen sind am Ende was genau? Genau, eine Entmündigung des freien Willens der Holländer, Dänen und Spanier. Die wissen nämlich besser als wir, was die gerne hätten und was nicht. 

Daher lasst nicht die Welt am Deutschen Wesen genesen. Das ist IMHO der beste Beweis, dass wir sie nicht schon wieder überrollen wollen.


----------



## sundfisher (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

dieser Thread geht wohl an seinem Ziel vorbei |wavey: und tschüss


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Militärklamotten (ob BW,NVA, ob US,UK oder SE) an sich sind für den Angler schon sehr praktisch: Stabil, langzeitgeeignet für draußen, gut getarnt und auch noch günstig zu bekommen. Dagegen ist nichts zu sagen, wenn diese ohne JEDE Abzeichen sind.

Zu den Hoheitsabzeichen und Dienstgradabzeichen mal:
Ist in unseren Gesetzen klar geregelt:
"In Deutschland kann die öffentliche Verunglimpfung inländischer und ausländischer Hoheitszeichen mit einer Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren gemäß § 90a Abs. 1 Nr. 2 StGB geahndet werden. Ebenfalls ist die *unbefugte Nutzung*, böswillige Entfernung oder der Missbrauch eines Hoheitszeichens strafbar."
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoheitsabzeichen

Mit anderen Worten: scheißt Dich (= illegaler Abzeichenträger) jemand damit an, gehste (fast) in den Knast. Soviel dazu, Rechtslage eineindeutig. :g Kracht immer, wenn ohne diesbezügliche Vorstrafen auch nicht so dolle.
Desgleichen sind die Bundeswehrdienstabzeichen verboten zu tragen, da kommen noch mehr Regelungen zum tragen.

"Gesetz über die Rechtsstellung der Soldaten (Soldatengesetz - SG -) Stand: 30. April 2005
§ 4a
Berechtigung zum Tragen der Uniform außerhalb eines Wehrdienstverhältnisses
Soldaten der Bundeswehr kann nach ihrem Ausscheiden aus dem Wehrdienst genehmigt werden, außerhalb eines Wehrdienstverhältnisses die Uniform der Soldaten mit dem Abzeichen des Dienstgrades, den zu führen sie berechtigt sind, und mit der für ausgeschiedene Soldaten vorgesehenen Kennzeichnung zu tragen. Näheres regelt eine Rechtsverordnung."


Zu überlangen Stichwaffen etc. gibt es Waffengesetze. Wenn sich die Dänen nicht weiter drum scheren ist es ja auch gut. Nur gibt es da bestimmte Grenzlängen für die Beurteilung, gerade auch in öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel, insbesonder Flugzeugen :g  aber auch Fähren. Dann bleibt der Kamerad nämlich am Anleger stehen. |wavey:


----------



## melis (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Dagegen ist nichts zu sagen, wenn diese ohne JEDE Abzeichen sind.
> 
> Zu den Hoheitsabzeichen und Dienstgradabzeichen mal:
> Ist in unseren Gesetzen klar geregelt:
> ...


 
Das tragen der deutschen Flagge als Deutscher gehört nicht zur unbefugten Nutzung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Das tragen der deutschen Flagge als Deutscher gehört nicht zur unbefugten Nutzung.


Irrtum, genau das Bundeswehrhoheitsabzeichen (i.d.R. auf der Schulter) schon. Die muß jeder Nicht-Soldat (etc.) entfernen, sonst s.o. Alleine durch da kleine Fähnchen auf einer BW-Klamotte ohne jede Schulterklappe wird das Teil zu Uniform und dem Basisdienstgrad (Schütze,Flieger etc.).

Auch verbreitete Gewohnheit und oftmaliges Drüberweggucken schützt nicht vor den entsprechenden Konsequenzen.

Hier noch ein Gesetz dazu:

§ 132a StGB - Mißbrauch von Titeln und Berufsbezeichnungen

    (1) Wer unbefugt

        1. inländische oder ausländische Amts- oder Dienstbezeichnungen, akademische Grade, Titel oder öffentliche Würden führt,

        2. die Berufsbezeichnung Arzt, Zahnarzt, Tierarzt, Apotheker, Rechtsanwalt, Patentanwalt, Wirtschaftsprüfer, vereidigter Buchprüfer, Steuerberater oder Steuerbevollmächtigter führt,

        3. die Bezeichnung öffentlich bestellter Sachverständiger führt oder

        4. *inländische oder ausländische Uniformen, Amtskleidungen oder Amtsabzeichen trägt*, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.

    (2) Den in Absatz 1 genannten Bezeichnungen, akademischen Graden, Titeln, Würden, *Uniformen*, Amtskleidungen oder *Amtsabzeichen* stehen solche gleich, die ihnen zum Verwechseln ähnlich sind.


----------



## taildancer (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

is schon jemand jemals wegen seinem kleinen fähnchen am abgeranzten bw parka verknackt worden?
ich glaube nicht!
also,stock ausm hi**** und fünfe gerade sein lassen!
man kanns auch übertreiben,rechtslage hin oder her!
P.S.:ich sehe nicht aus,als ob ich in die schlacht ziehe,wenn ich angeln gehe!


----------



## Fitti (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Habe mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, hoffe ich wiederhole oder zitiere jemanden. Als aktiver Soldat kann ich nur sagen, dass ich keinen Soldaten kenne, der privat im Urlaub Dienstgradschlaufen trägt! Die meisten sind doch froh, wenn sie ihre Uniform nach Dienst ablegen können!
Da ich 5 Jahre in Dänemark "Dienst" gehabt habe und dort als Soldat aufgetreten bin, kann ich nur sagen: Das dänische Volk ist sooooo tolerant (auch gegenüber der deutschen Uniform)  da können wir uns ne gehörige Scheibe von abschneiden!!!

Bin selbst übrigends nie in Uniform zum Angeln gegangen, da gibt es zivil besseres (ausser für drunter :m )


----------



## melis (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Das dänische Muster ist dem deutschen Flektarn sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				taildancer schrieb:
			
		

> is schon jemand jemals wegen seinem kleinen fähnchen am abgeranzten bw parka verknackt worden?
> ich glaube nicht!


Dann mach dich mal schlauer, suchen z.B. 
Es geht auch nicht darum, was wahrscheinlich passiert, 
sondern daß es laut Strafgesetzbuch mehrfach verboten ist und auf jede derartige Anzeige der Staatsanwalt ziemlich zwangsläufig untersuchen muß, da braucht es nur eine klitzekleine Anzeige und dann kommt ziemlich zwangsläufig ein echter Batzen Ärger auf jemanden zu, zumal der Staat und die seine Rechtsordnung repräsentierenden Richter da große Urteilsfreiheitsgrade haben und auch keinerlei Negativkritik fürchten brauchen, denn es geht um die Verteidigung bestimmter definierter Grundwerte wie eben Hoheitsabzeichen. Wegen sowas kann man u.U. einen Menschen einfach erschießen, was ansonsten erlaubterweise sehr schwierig ist :g .

Um das nochmal klar zu sagen: Ich empfinde das nun auch nicht gerade als Kapitalverbrechen und es gibt unendlich viel bedeutendere Sachen, aber man sollte sowas niemals unterschätzen und sich lieber kundig machen als etwas zu glauben. 

Wer mit dem Feuer spielt sollte sich auch lieber über Brenn- und Entzündbarkeiten VORHER informieren und evtl. ein paar Feuerlöschmöglichkeiten einplanen, als HINTERHER abgeflammt dazustehen.


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo Martin,
da hast Du jetzt echt voll in die Schüssel gegriffen. Ich denke mal, auch
in Dänemark, oder sonstwo in Europa, werden Angler-Klamotten in "Tarn"
angeboten. Mit was muß ich das in Verbindung bringen?! Wann endlich
hört das auf, daß ich als Deutscher so etwas privat nicht tragen darf?!
Wo leben wir denn...!!! Ich denke mal, dieses Thema hat etwas mit
Vergangenheits-Bewältigung zu tun und in einem Anglerboard nichts 
zu suchen. Wir wollen angeln und nichts sonst, in welchen Klamotten
auch immer. Und ich werde mit Sicherheit dabei nicht über etwas nach-
denken, das vor über 60 Jahren passiert ist und ich /wir  schon  gar  nicht
zu verantworten  habe/n!

Angeln wir, oder was ...

Trotzdem sportliche Grüße

Volker


----------



## Nauke (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				Volker Lamprecht schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> da hast Du jetzt echt voll in die Schüssel gegriffen. Ich denke mal, auch
> in Dänemark, oder sonstwo in Europa, werden Angler-Klamotten in "Tarn"
> angeboten. Mit was muß ich das in Verbindung bringen?! Wann endlich
> ...




Ich geb Dir mit allem recht, nur das der Thraed hier fehl ist nicht.#h


----------



## tamandua (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Ich werde hier auch mal meine Meinung kundtun.
Persönlich trage ich kein Flecktarn, weder mit Abzeichen, noch ohne. Es gibt genügend Alternativen. 
Wer aber gerne Flecktarn trägt, der soll es auch tun. Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen. Ein Kleidungsstück in Flecktarn ist für mich in erster Linie trotzdem einfach ein Kleidungsstück, sonst gar nichts. Wer es schick, modisch oder praktisch findet, der soll es anziehen.
Etwas unglücklich finde ich es allerdings, wenn man das fleckgetarnte Hemd zusammen mit einem Fähnchen an der Schulter zur Schau trägt. Nicht nur deshalb, weil es nicht erlaubt ist. Ich persönlich will schlicht und ergreifend nicht sofort und überall anhand meiner Kleidung als Deutscher erkannt werden und ich will meiner Kleidung auch keinen militärischen Touch geben, da dieser meiner Meinung nach völlig fehl am Platze ist. Wer es mit sich vereinbaren kann, mit Hoheitsabzeichen und Flecktarn am Wasser in Erscheinung zu treten, den werde ich aber auch nicht verteufeln.  Verständnis habe ich zwar nicht, aber es gibt wichtigere Dinge, über die man sich aufregen kann.


----------



## Baitbuster (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



> tamanduaIch werde hier auch mal meine Meinung kundtun.
> Persönlich trage ich kein Flecktarn, weder mit Abzeichen, noch ohne. Es gibt genügend Alternativen.
> Wer aber gerne Flecktarn trägt, der soll es auch tun. Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen. Ein Kleidungsstück in Flecktarn ist für mich in erster Linie trotzdem einfach ein Kleidungsstück, sonst gar nichts. Wer es schick, modisch oder praktisch findet, der soll es anziehen.
> Etwas unglücklich finde ich es allerdings, wenn man das fleckgetarnte Hemd zusammen mit einem Fähnchen an der Schulter zur Schau trägt. Nicht nur deshalb, weil es nicht erlaubt ist. Ich persönlich will schlicht und ergreifend nicht sofort und überall anhand meiner Kleidung als Deutscher erkannt werden und ich will meiner Kleidung auch keinen militärischen Touch geben, da dieser meiner Meinung nach völlig fehl am Platze ist. Wer es mit sich vereinbaren kann, mit Hoheitsabzeichen und Flecktarn am Wasser in Erscheinung zu treten, den werde ich aber auch nicht verteufeln. Verständnis habe ich zwar nicht, aber es gibt wichtigere Dinge, über die man sich aufregen kann.


|good: #6 
Gruß Baitbuster


----------



## Breamhunter (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Mahlzeit,
habe den Trööt mal grob überflogen und muß hier auch noch was zu sagen. Letztes Jahr in Irland sitzen wir abends gemütlich im Pub. Plötzlich geht die Tür auf und herein kommen 5 "Gestalten" einheitlich mit Panzerkombis mit Deutschlandabzeichen gekleidet|gr:. Man konnte denken, der Krieg ist im Gange :q. Die Krönung war jedoch als wir zurück im Hafen das Hausboot von den "Gestalten" gesehen haben. Eine Deutschlandfahne am Boot ca. 2x1m groß#q. Auf unserem Boot hing eine 30x50cm Irlandfahne, weil wir der Meinung sind, man müsse dem Gastgeber seine Ehre erweisen. #h


----------



## melis (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				Breamhunter schrieb:
			
		

> . Eine Deutschlandfahne am Boot ca. 2x1m groß#q. Auf unserem Boot hing eine 30x50cm Irlandfahne, weil wir der Meinung sind, man müsse dem Gastgeber seine Ehre erweisen. #h


 
In Norwegen hängt bei uns der Hausbsitzer immer die Fahne auf, welche Leute zu besuch sind. Also die Deutschland Fahne. Warum sollte das ein Problemsein?
Bei der WM hängen auch nicht nur Deutsche Fahnen an den Fenstern. Ist das jetzt auch ein Problem für dich? Man kann sich auch zu*******n bei dem Thema.


----------



## Inge (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Also ganz ehrlich, 
dieses Thema kann man auch überbewerten.
Ich trag auch kein Tarn ( ist ja auch nicht nötig oder bin ich Jäger??? )
Aber wer es möchte soll es tun.
Was soll so ein Thema ?
Über Geschmack lässt sich *nicht* streiten.
Also bleibt auf jeden Fall friedlich.
Gruß
Inge


----------



## feedex (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Wieder so ein Thema, das hier - unter verschiedener "Flagge" - immer wieder im Board auftaucht. Grundtenor...es gibt schwarze Schafe unter uns, welche die Anglerschaft im Ganzen durch Tun, Verhalten oder Auftreten verunglimpfen. Schon geht die kollektive Selbstkasteiung los, um die Anglerschaft von dieser "Schuld" reinzuwaschen!

Auch bei diesem Thema gilt einfach nur ein moderater und bewusster Umgang mit der Materie. Sicher kann man Tarnkleidung tragen oder sonstwelche brauchbaren (und legalen) militärischen Ausrüstungsgegenstände benutzen. Dabei sollte man aber eben so umsichtig zu sein, die fliessende Grenze zum Wochenendkrieger nicht zu überschreiten. Schließlich möchte doch niemand harmlose Großmütterchen und Jogger am Ufer verschrecken, oder? 

Schließlich sind wir Angler und nicht die Reinkarnation der Wehrsportgruppe Hoffmann! 
Also kann doch jeder Tarnzeug tragen, der es möchte. Da patscht man halt einen Aufnäher seiner bevorzugten Tacklemarke und einen Button mit dem Zielfisch ans Zeug, und schon sieht das ganz anders aus.

Alles ist relativ...


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo |wavey: 
Ich fahre am 24. nach schweden u. dort werde ich zum Angeln auch BW-Klamotten anziehen, kein Flecktarn sondern das normale grün ( weiß die ganaue bezeichnung imoment nicht )...!!  
Ich finde sie einfach praktisch u. sie halten lange !
Solange man diese Klamotten nicht umbedingt in der öffentlichkeit anzieht sehen ich kein Problem.
Ich glaube kaum , dass ich am Wasser soooo viele Leute treffen werde u. die Elchen stört das denk ich mal auch nicht..!!:q 

Aber das soll jeder machen wie er will...!!


----------



## Dieter1944 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



			
				Breamhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> habe den Trööt mal grob überflogen und muß hier auch noch was zu sagen. Letztes Jahr in Irland sitzen wir abends gemütlich im Pub. Plötzlich geht die Tür auf und herein kommen 5 "Gestalten" einheitlich mit Panzerkombis mit Deutschlandabzeichen gekleidet|gr:. Man konnte denken, der Krieg ist im Gange :q. Die Krönung war jedoch als wir zurück im Hafen das Hausboot von den "Gestalten" gesehen haben. Eine Deutschlandfahne am Boot ca. 2x1m groß#q. Auf unserem Boot hing eine 30x50cm Irlandfahne, weil wir der Meinung sind, man müsse dem Gastgeber seine Ehre erweisen. #h




Internationales Flaggenrecht auf See (nicht im Hafen am Steg:
Heimatflagge oben, Gastflagge darunter (im Kleinboot). Sonst am Heck und im Topp.

Gruß Dieter

(Ach so: Heimatflagge ist nicht der Totenkopf mit gekreuzten Knochen vom FC St. Pauli; auch schon gesehen)


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Die Quintessenz dieses Trööts lautet also;

1.Es gibt Angelkollegen (im folgenden AK) mit und ohne Hirn.
2.Sollte ein AK Hirn haben, so ist er dennoch nicht dazu gezwungen
   es einzuschalten bzw. zu benutzen.
3.Ein AK, der trotz o.a Freiheiten sein Hirn benutzt, sollte sich die Frage
  stellen, ob sein Erscheinungsbild angemessen ist, oder auf Andere be- 
  fremlich wirkt.
  Desweiteren sollte er sich Die Frage stellen, ob sein Verhalten irgend-
  welche (ausländischen/internationalen) Rechtsvorschriften tangiert.

4.Ein AK, der sein Hirn benutzt muß sich allerdings eine Frage nie stellen;
  -Betreibe ich Angelsport oder ziehe ich gegen die Fische in den Krieg?-


Alle AK die ich kenne, planen ihre Touren Monate im voraus:
Vorfächer werden gestrippt,
Material ergänzt,
Reiserouten+Rastpunkte geplant
Seekarten gekauft und nach "Hotspots abgeklopft"
Zollvorschriften und Rechtsvorschriften ausgelotet
Allgemeine Umgangsformen recherchiert

Dies Alles gehört zu der Vorfreude auf einen Schönen Törn dazu!
-Und wer sich im Vorfeld nicht erkundigt hat, wie man sich im Gast-
  land zu verhalten hat, der hat sich nicht auf seinen Törn gefreut!#d


----------



## buddy (21. August 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo,

ich war im Dezember 2005 in England. Da stehen die ziemlich auf Uniformen mit unserer Flagge. Auch die Amis waren laut Aussage meines Vaters immer scharf auf die T-Shirts und Unterhemden mit Bundesadler (hab ich auch schon in US-Filmen gesehen).
Naja, hier ein besonders chiques Exemplar einer pseudo-deutschen Feldbluse mit TOTENKOPF:
..........tja.........hier sollten zwei Bilder rein... (Bitte PM schicken)
Gehts auch ohne URL??
Will euch die Bilder keinesfalls vorenthalten!


----------



## LAC (14. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo zusammen,

es wird ja immer noch hier über tarnkeildung geschrieben - da muss ja irgend etwas sein, dass man daran noch klebt.

Sie ist ja wirklich von der qualität gut und auch preiswert zu erwerben. 
Nun wird diese tarnkleidung ja in unterschiedlichen farben hergestellt und ich glaube einige gebirgsjäger tragen sie in weiss. sonst würde man sie erkennen, da sie sonst aussehen wie ein farbiges gummibärchen im schnee.
Empfehlenswert ist, wenn einer eine angelreise nach dänemark antritt, sich vorher genau über sein angelrevier erkundigungen einzuholen, z.b. wo liegt das gewässer, in den dünen, im wald oder ist es die neue put und take anlage, beim bauer vorm wohnzimmerfenster. Hinzu kommt noch die jahreszeit, liegt schnee oder ist es saftig grün. Dieses sind wichtige punkte die man berücksichtigen muss, damit man sich unauffällig kleiden kann, sonst wird man erkannt vom fisch. 
Diese tätigkeit macht ja auch schon freude und hat etwas strategisches an sich, man kennt die gegend wie aus dem ff und wird nicht ins moor laufen, weil man etwas wasser in der ferne gesehen hat. 
Wenn diese suchaktion beendet ist und man hat alle informationen, kann die passende tarnkleidung mitgenommen werden. Die chancen erhöhen sich erheblich, um näher zum fisch zu kommen, jedoch wird der höhepunkt erreicht, wenn man noch tarnfarben einsetzt. Orden sollte man ablegen, da sie reflektieren im sonnenlicht, jedoch kann man die deutsche fahne sich auf dem rücken nähen. 
Wer diese strategische vorarbeit nicht will und nur mal hier und da mit mama und kind angeln möchte, sollte einen ganzen koffer an unterschiedlichen tarnsachen mitbringen - dann kann nichts mehr passieren. Ausser er hat in dänemark festgestellt, dass sein angelzeug im eifer des gefechtes noch zuhause in der garage liegt. 
Und wenn man alles nun richtig gemacht hat und trotzdem kein erfolg hat, dann könnte es am harten gang und den fliegerstiefeln liegen.
Und wer dann durch frust nach super brugsen läuft und holt eine kiste bier und wird von der jungen verkäuferin mit grossen augen angeschaut, dann darf man nicht glauben man hätte hier eine chance, nein, nein, man hat das falsche tarnzeug an, da man den standort gewechselt hat.

Viele grüsse aus dänemark


----------



## choose!! (14. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

...man kann persönlich über Tarnkleidung denken wie man will.

Ich persönlich habe US Tarnhose und Jacke schon 10 Jahre.Diese Kleidungsstücke sind wasserabweisend und haben viele Taschen-genau richtig fürs angeln.
(Vom Boot aus trage ich einen Schwimmanzug-ohne Tarnung )
Ich schau mir des öfteren "Alternativ-Kleidung" an,hab aber bis dato noch nie etwas vergleichbar praktisches gefunden.
Ach ja-für die Statistik: meine Kleidungsstücke sind ohne Zeichen.


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (14. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Ich finde Tarnkleidung auch gut, dann weiß ich wenigstens gleich mit wem ich es zu tun habe und kann meiner Wege gehen...!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Also ich vestehe nicht, wo hier das Problem liegt.

Ich habe selbst in Dänemark schon einige Dänen getroffen, die auch die Deutschen BW-Klamotten tragen und das auch mit Deutschen Hoheitsabzeichen. Habe die sogar schon für einige Dänen besorgt und die waren begeistert.

Ich trage diese Klamotten auch, denn die Klamotten sind echt praktisch und haben mich nichts gekostet. Ich werde sie auf jeden Fall weiter tragen, solange die halten. Vorher sehe ich nicht die geringste Veranlassung viel Geld für andere Sachen auszugeben.

Ich denke, man sollte da nich zu sehr den Moralapostel spielen. Das muß jeder mit sich selber ausmachen. Ich kenne zumindest keinen Dänen, der da das geringste Problem mit hat und komisch angeschaut hat mich auch noch keiner.


----------



## LAC (15. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo,
das die militärsachen der einzelnen länder eine qualität haben, steht ausser frage, wenn man mal einige exotische länder ausklammert. Die problematik bzw. der grundkern worüber hier geschrieben wird, liegt doch ganz woanders. Es hat sicherlich kein mensch etwas dagegen wenn man diese sachen trägt, jedoch kommt es auf den auftritt an. Und da einige menschen eine schwäche haben und durch diesen kleidungsstücke stärke zeigen -  ist diese uniform ein kick für sie. Da läuft eine befriedigung der eigenen schwäche oder wie man es nennt ab. Dieses merken sie selbst nicht, jedoch tut es ihnen gut, bzw. sie fühlen sich wohl und wenn man sie darauf anspricht. dann können sie eine überzeugende antwort geben - es sind gute sachen und ich habe ein tarnkleidung beim angeln. Lächerlich sage ich dazu, obwohl der mensch recht hat. Natürlich sind die sachen gut, aber ich rede nicht von denen, die sie tragen, da sie strapazierfähig sind, sondern von denen die diese kraftausstrahlung (militärzeug) für ihre eigene schwäche haben müssen und noch vestärken, indem sie ein grosses fischmesser am koppel hängen  und dann - wie man lesen kann dieses fischmesser noch als selbstveteidigungswaffe anwenden können - diese zeilen sprechen eine deutliche sprache. Nun kann man sich weiter ausrüsten dazu gehört dann ein extra grossen fischbetäuber mit lederband - auch sichtbar am Koppel, Eventuelle noch eine sichtbare Kette - da hängt die Taschenuhr dran oder der Flaschenöffner. So kann man sich gestalten und entwickelt sich langsam zum rambo - noch  kann alles begründet werden, auch die Mannschftsdienstgrade strahlen etwas aus, man ist tauglich und einsatzbereit. Sollte man gefragt werden, kann man belanglos sagen, die waren beim kauf dabei. Wer diese schwächen hat kann schnell süchtig werden nach all diesen kleinen  befriedigungen. Wenn man dann den bogen überspannt weil man nicht mehr die feinheiten sieht und läuft auf einmal mit einem grossen angelhaken durch die backe rum, dann kennt man auch kein schmerz mehr, jedoch treten probleme mit der erklärung auf oder man ist ehrlich und sagt ich bin angler und habe  einen fisch im kopf.  
Dann würde ich sagen Petri Heil


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Das ist mal wieder eine typisch Deutsche Diskussion. 
In kaum einem Staat macht man sich im Detail so viele Gedanken über die Deutsche Vergangenheit wie in unserem eigenen. 
Nicht falsch verstehen, Naziparolen und Wehrmachtstracht sind vollkommen zu Recht verpönt. Das betrifft direkt diese Zeit.

Tarnkleidung hingegen hat, selbst wenn sie auf die Bundeswehr bezogen ist, keinerlei Zusammenhang damit. Im Gegenteil, die Bundeswehr leistet in dem Ihr möglichen Rahmen wertvolle Hilfe zum Weltfrieden ( Kosovo, Kongo, Dschibuti, Afghanistan u.v.a. ). 

Diese immer noch mit den Missetaten des 2ten WK in Verbindung zu bringen ist nicht nur falsch, sondern sogar diskriminierend. Gleiches gilt für die Deutsche Fahne, so wie sie heute offiziell unser Landeszeichen ist. 
Damit identifiziert man sich mit unserem Land und zeigt Verbundenheit mit den Kulturellen, sportlichen und allgemeinen Erfolgen. Vor der Fußball WM wurde man sogar schief angesehen wenn man als Privatperson die Deutsche Fahne öffentlich zur Schau stellte. 

Also Leute, ruhig etwas mehr Rückgrat diesbezüglich.

Keine Frage, daß man sich den gepflogenheiten seines Gastlandes anpassen und ggfs. unterordnen muß. Das gehört sich so. Aber bitte nicht die eigenen Minderwertigkeitskomplexe auf andere Völker umlegen. 

Fazit: Tarnkleidung ist inzwischen fast überall auf der Welt bei den Anglern sehr beliebt, weil billig und gut. Lassen wir die paar Spinner aussen vor, die sich zusätzlich in Rambomanier ausstatten, ist das absolut ok. 

Mehr Gedanken sollten wir uns über sonstiges Fehlverhalten im Ausland machen. Z.B. zentnerweise Filets aus Norwegen schleppen oder die Raubfischbestände in holländischen Gewässern abräumen oder die Ufer vermüllen. *Das* ist es, was unsere Gastgeber wirklich stört.

Ralf


----------



## AAlfänger (15. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

#6 Moin,moin
Ich kann diese ganze Diskusion hier nicht verstehen. Wenn jemand der Meihnung ist, das er mit Tarnzeug mehr und besser
fängt, so sollte man das doch akzeptieren und solange er sich
vernünftig verhält warum nicht. Wenn ich selber so etwas nicht
tragen will brauch ich das doch nicht. Wo ist der Unterschied
bei schlechtem Benehmen wenn derjenige Tarnklamotten oder
Zivil trägt. Kann mir das vieleicht mal jemand erklären? Vor vier
Wochen war ich in Dänemark in Hvide Sande an der Schleuße
am Angeln, als zwei Rentnerehepaare ankamen. Alle schon
angetrunken und mir und meinen Mitanglern flogen die Drillinge
nur so um die Ohren. Die waren so breit, die haben nicht mal
vorher die Teleskopruten ausgezogen,sowohl die Männer als 
auch die Frauen. Und das waren auch Deutsche. Und sich denn
aufführen, als wenn denen alles gehört. Das ist in meinen Augen
ein Grund sich zu schämen. Und nicht wie einer angezogen ist.
Da lobe ich die Toleranz unserer dänischen Gastgeber, die aber
leider manchmal stark auf die Probe gestellt wird von uns, 
manchmal morgens schon beim Bäcker, wenn nicht mal ein 
Danke oder Bitte drin ist. Ich finde das jeder seinen Freiraum
haben sollte, aber wir sollten uns in einem schönen Gastland wie
Dänemark auch als Gäste betragen, dann gibt es auch keine
Kleidungsprobleme.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen AAlfänger

Überzeugter Dänemarkurlauber#h


----------



## taildancer (15. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist mal wieder eine typisch Deutsche Diskussion.



das ist keine typisch deutsche diskussion,das ist ein typisch deutsches phänomen.
habe noch in keinem andern europäischen land jungs beim angeln gesehen,die ausehen wie die KSK im einsatz!IS'SO!


----------



## hd-treiber (15. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Was ist das bloß für eine Disskussion?#c 

Eigentlich ist es doch sch...egal, welche Klamotten jemand anhat, entscheidend ist doch eigentlich nur das Auftreten dazu!
Klar, dass es Deutschen in Militärkluft lauthals angekreidet wird, ganz besonders von den eigenen Landsleuten....

PS: Trage "normale" Angelklamotten, würde mich aber zum Brötchenholen vorm Angeln nicht extra in Schale schmeißen:m


----------



## Puenktchen (15. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Horaz..ein röm. Dichter sagte einmal

..."Wenn wir fehlerfrei wären, würde es uns nicht so viel Vergnügen bereiten, sie an anderen festzustellen.."

Was bitte ist schon Kleidung eines Menschen?;+ 

Der Inhalt ist doch wichtig, sein Anstand. Habe Menschen kennengelernt, die vernünftig aussahen, aber bei dieser Hülle hörte es auch schon auf. Null Manieren=null Verstand
Da ist mir ein Angler im Tarnanzug und von mir aus ein Haufen Lametta und Orden lieber, wenn er sich zu benehmen weiß.

Liebe Grüße vom Pünktchen#h


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (15. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo Ralf, Herbert und Pünktchen,
damit ist wohl alles gesagt!

Wenn sich jeder im Ausland so be-
nimmt, wie er es von  Ausländern 
in seinem Heimatland erwartet, sollte
diese Diskussion eigentlich überflüssig
sein.

Das hat mit der Kleidung nicht wirklich was zu tun !!!


----------



## cobra96 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

ich zieh zum angeln auch meine bw klamotten an ( ohne mein HG  abzeichen und  hoheitsabzeichen), warum ? weil ich die noch von meiner bw zeit habe , warum sollte ich mir andere klamotten zum angeln kaufen wen es die genauso tun?( das hatt nix ich fange mit denen besser zutun des ist blödes gerede  von denjenigen) 
klar wenn ich im angelurlaub bin renn ich auch nicht mit tarnklamoten rum , da reicht die bwhose um mich voll zusauen .
klar ist es blöd bzw. macht keinen guten eindruck wenn manche im volltarn mit ner machete am gürtel einkaufen gehn, das muss echt nicht sein , das messer und jacke ist doch schnell ausgezogen und aufen autositz gelegt. (bissel anstand sollte schon sein). aber warum kommt immer wieder bei solchen themen der 2te WW ins gerede ? muss ich mich dafür schämen was 2 generationen vor mir getan haben ? nein weil es mich nicht betrifft ist schon wie genannt 60 jahre hehr. aber das ist wieder typisch deutscher michel .
normale angelklamotten sind mitlerweile auch schon zum teil  getarnt, da sagt keiner was . meine güte welches jahr schreiben wir ? 

mich stöhren eher die nationen bzw. die leut wo aus kriegsgebieten flüchten und hier ihre kids oder sie selbst in tarnklamoten rumrennen. 

und da muss ich pünktchen recht geben , der mensch wo in den klamoten drinnsteckt ist wichtiger. 

und saufen könnens alle im angelurlaub obse tarnklamotten anhaben oder nicht. und das ist auch nicht grad schön anzusehn und förderlich fürs image.

bevor jetzt wieder was kommt warum bw klamoten ich bin deutscher , aber vor 5 jahre nach wien gezogen.


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (16. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo,
ein letztes Wort  noch:  Wenn  ich die Hoheitsabzeichen
von meiner Kombi abtrenne ist sie von Tarnfleck-Bekleidungen
vieler Anbieter nicht  zu unterscheiden!

Nur: Bei ebay zum Beispiel bekomme ich sehr zweckmäßige
und nahezu neuwertige Ware  zu einem absoluten Hammer-
preis.
Eine Frage zum Schluß:
Es hat doch sicher einen Grund, warum  auch  renomierte
Verkäufer flecktarn im Abgebot haben, oder?! 
Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: so, wie  ich in den Wald
rufe, schallt es heraus. Gutes Benehmen ist alles, nicht
die Kleidung!!!

Volker


----------



## LAC (16. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo nochmal,
nun sind wir hier in dänemark etwas mehr freiheit gewöhnt und ein jeder kann sich hier kleiden, wie er es für richtig hält, und wenn er die tarnkappe vergessen hat, dann kann er sich auch eine aus seetang machen , das ist auch ok. Reden wir jedoch vom benehmen, dann sollte man wissen was man tut und seine grenzen kennen, das ist zwar leichter gesagt als getan, da jeder eine andere vorstellung davon hat und oft treten dann noch vom bier bewusstseinsspaltungen  auf und die grenzen sind nicht mehr erkennbar. Dann ist alles richtig,  toll und lustig was man macht - auch wenn man sich in die hosen voll gemacht hat oder mal die dänischen fahnen klaut. All diese genzenlose tätigkeiten, sind machbar - das muss jeder selbst verantworten und so kommt es dann auch mal vor, dass der staat sich einschaltet und ihnen die grenzen zeigt. 
Das ist ja das interessante an der gesellschaft, das wir menschen so unterschiedlich sind, das macht sie so farbenfroh die täglichen zeitungen sind voll bestückt damit - man findet immer etwas neues und auch menschen die die gleiche einstellung haben ob sie mit dem hochzeitsanzug angeln oder eine tarnkappe aus tang tragen bzw. ein tarnanzug anhaben. Man findet auch gleichgesinnte wenn sie ein t-shirt tragen mit der aufschrift,  fromms macht frei oder mit der aufschrift ballack oder ballermann.  70% diese farbenfrohen menschen sind bei arbeitsbeginn am montag wieder verkleidet. 
Jedenfalls würden alle mehr erfolg beim angeln haben, wenn sie diese zeit die sie hier opfern sich mit den einzelnen fischarten befassen würden - ob mit tarnanzug oder ohne. 
farvel


----------



## donlotis (16. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo,

ich finde Tarnkleidung auch völlig überflüssig und auch ziemlich peinlich. Man fängt durch diese Kostümierung keinen einzigen Fisch mehr, das ist alles mehr ein Hang zum Military-Feeling. Man bekommt gute Angel- und Outdoorklamotten überall und auch günstig, da muss ich nicht wie GI Joe rumlaufen und mir einbilden ich wäre im Dschungel (wo übrigens auch keiner so einen Quatsch trägt!).

Gruß donlotis


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



donlotis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich finde Tarnkleidung auch völlig überflüssig und auch ziemlich peinlich. Man fängt durch diese Kostümierung keinen einzigen Fisch mehr, das ist alles mehr ein Hang zum Military-Feeling. Man bekommt gute Angel- und Outdoorklamotten überall und auch günstig, da muss ich nicht wie GI Joe rumlaufen und mir einbilden ich wäre im Dschungel (wo übrigens auch keiner so einen Quatsch trägt!).
> 
> Gruß donlotis



und genau das ist das blöde geschwätz was ich in meinem post meinte , das es nix mit mehr fangen zutun hat , sondern eher auch damit das ich zb. nicht für ne outdoorhose oder ne angeljacke 50€ oder mehr bezahle wenn ich aus meiner bw-zeit noch klamotten über habe. 
dann noch was zur zeit sind armeeklamotten mode da sagt keiner was , NEE ES IST WICHTIGER sich untereinander runterzumachen was wer trägt und was nicht. und sowas ist peinlich das man sich wegen seiner kleidung rechtfertigen muss, wenn einer nackt angeln geht passt es auch nicht.  kehrt vor eurer eigenen tür da wird genug dreck rumliegen , als sich über andere ihre kleidung aufzuregen. nehmt lieber euren dreck beim bzw. nach dem angeln mit, behandelt die fische richtig, das ist wichtiger als nach ihrgentwelche kleidung zuschauen.  komm mir bald vor wie nach der kirche , wenn die alten weiber da stehn und lästern hast gesehn was die oder der anhatte , aber selbst einen auf jon wayne machen mit ihren hüten.


----------



## donlotis (17. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



cobra96 schrieb:


> und sowas ist peinlich das man sich wegen seiner kleidung rechtfertigen muss, wenn einer nackt angeln geht passt es auch nicht.



Oh, das hängt ganz definitiv von der angelnden Person ab!!! |supergri |supergri

Gruß donlotis


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

stümmt auch wieder aber männliche angler will ich bestimmt nicht nackt angeln sehn


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (17. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hat hier irgendjemand behauptet, das er mit flecktarn
mehr Fische fängt?!?!

Kostümieriung, Military-Feeling ???

In welchem Film bist Du  eigentlich?

Es geht hier um äußerst robuste und 
zweckmäßige Angelbekleidung. Wenn 
Du etwas anderes bevorzugst ist das 
doch voll o.k. . Ist das ein Grund, Träger 
von anderen Klamotten derart zu diskrimieren?

Es ist mir ja eigentlich wirklich zu blöd, aber 
wer von euch Mitanglern fühlt sich wie im Dschungel,
wenn er angeln geht, kann man da wirklich fischen?
Und wenn ja, interessiert die Fische meine Kleidung?

Sei es wie es will: Nicht die Klamotten sind entscheident,
sondern der Mensch,  der  darin  steckt. Und wenn der 
sich anständig benimmt,  hat er mit Sicherheit  nirgendwo
Probleme. 
Und damit "Ende im Gelände"

Für mich ist das Thema durch!
Freundliche Grüße an alle "flecktarn-Träger"
Volker


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



Volker Lamprecht schrieb:


> Freundliche Grüße an alle "flecktarn-Träger"
> Volker


grüße zurück #6


----------



## choose!! (17. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

......#h  <--------


----------



## murmeli1965 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Für was man sich hier alles rechtfertigen soll!?!

Armes Deutschland...


----------



## melis (17. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Mir stellt sich dabei nur eine Frage, würden die gleichen Leute diese Meinung vertreten wenn ich nicht mit deutschem Flecktarn und Hoheitsabzeichen rumlaufe, sondern in US Sachen? Wohl nicht, nur aus Boßheit wirde jetzt der eine oder andere behaupten, ja klar.


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

jo sicher zieh doch an was du willst und wenn im schottenrock rum rennst ist es mir doch egal du musst dich wohlfühlen , und dann gibt es noch sowas wie tolleranz , schonmal was davon gehöhrt? anscheinend nicht sonst würdest nicht versuchen mit deinem schlusswort einigen den wind aus den segeln zunehmen. 

habt ihr keine anderen sorgen als sich um sowas zukümmern , man man wie blöd muss die menschheit noch werden ,oder ist sie es schon das sie sich mit sowas befassen muss? #q


----------



## melis (17. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Was hat das mit tolleranz oder intolleranz zu tun. 
Dein Rat ist die ganze Zeit, dass alle sich um etwas anderes kümmern sollen, selber aber postest du ununterbrochen. Fang doch lieber bei dir an, und spar dir die Ratschläge für andere.


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

lach ist einer beleidigt ?! 
wenn du ne frage stellst ist es mein recht darauf zuantworten ganz einfach. wenn du damit nicht klarkommst ist es dein problem dann stell keine frage. noch einfacher! 
und was ich zutun habe oder nicht lass ich mir von dir(schon garnicht) oder von sonst  jemanden zu sagen. genauso was ich anzuziehn hab. wenn du ein minderwertigkeitsgefühl bezüglich bw-klamoten hast, ist es dein persöhnliches problem, aber lass andere damit in ruhe. 
und wieviel und wann ich poste geht dich einen scheis an. 

soviel zur toleranz aber anscheind weist du die bedeutung des wortes nicht nach deinem letzten posting.  
egal ich werd dich jetzt ignorieren sonst steigere ich mich zusehr rein und schreib was was ich nicht sollte.

wenn aber ausdiskudieren willst gerne hab icq oder msn kannst dich melden. 


ARMES DEUTSCHLAND


----------



## fly-martin (17. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo miteinander

@cobra96 -  bleib sachlich und mäßige Dich damit die Diskussion nicht aus dem Ruder läuft!

Ob mit oder ohne Tarn - wenn Du etwas postest geht es uns an (  wir sind bis zum Rahmen der Boardregeln tolerant! )


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



melis schrieb:


> *Mir stellt sich dabei nur eine Frage, würden die gleichen Leute diese Meinung vertreten wenn ich nicht mit deutschem Flecktarn und Hoheitsabzeichen rumlaufe, sondern in US Sachen? Wohl nicht, nur aus Boßheit wirde jetzt der eine oder andere behaupten, ja klar*.



aber sowas ist ok das dann immer der vorwurf kommt das man dann zum braunen gesocks gehöhrt , und da soll man sich nicht drüber aufregen ? immer kommt was vom 2ww oder das der verdacht der braunen angehöhrigkeit sein soll. #q


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (17. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



sundfisher schrieb:


> dieser Thread geht wohl an seinem Ziel vorbei |wavey: und tschüss


Stimmt ....leider!|kopfkrat


----------



## melis (18. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



cobra96 schrieb:


> aber sowas ist ok das dann immer der vorwurf kommt das man dann zum braunen gesocks gehöhrt , und da soll man sich nicht drüber aufregen ? immer kommt was vom 2ww oder das der verdacht der braunen angehöhrigkeit sein soll. #q


Wo ist den hier ein Vorwurf in Sachen "braunen gesocks"? Pass besser auf mein Freund.
Schreiben kannst du ja, lesen wohl auch, aber verstehen?


----------



## dosenelch (18. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

So lange man sich in anderen Ländern wie ein Gast benimmt und die Gepflogenheiten des Landes respektiert,dürfte es die Einheimischen wohl kaum interessieren,wie man rumläuft.Vielleicht mal abgesehen von arabischen Ländern.


----------



## LAC (20. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallöchen,
nun wird es langssam spannend hier, wir sitzen alle in einem boot , jedoch schlägt jeder eine andere richtung ein. Das ist ok, so soll es sein, aber man sollte sich nicht streiten - sondern einfach aussteigen. 
Es wäre ja mal ganz gut, wenn zwischendurch mal einige fleissigen schreiber, die adressen durchgeben würden  - nicht von den rambos - sondern von firmen die diese tarnsachen preiswert verkaufen. Dann kann sich jeder eindecken wer will. dann hätten diese 8 seiten auch etwas pos. an sich - ich suche auch noch zwei, drei hosen preiswert. 

Betrefffend des alkohols was in hvide sande beim angel passiert ist, was soll ich dazu sagen. Nur eine zahl, in dieser region sind im jahr 3 millionen übernachtungen, da ist das in hvide sande noch gar nichts gewesen - man muss hier vor ort sein, dann kann man wahre geschichten erzählen, was da so alles im kopf bei einigen abläuft und auch gemacht wird,  wenn der alkohol die macht übernommen hat.
Nun kenne ich nicht die prozentzahl der alkoholiker, aber es werden doch bei 3 millionen sicherlich 2-3 mehr sein oder so.
Jedenfalls, die unter alkohol etwas unanständiges gemacht haben bzw. sich verletzt haben und geholfen wurden, sind erfasst, auch die man nicht mehr helfen konnte.  Die zahlen kenne ich nicht - jedoch kann ich sie schnell abrufen - aber warum?  Ich kenne nur die zahl 3 millionen und dass täglich rund um die uhr diesen menschen geholfen wird und wenn man ihnen den angelhaken aus der backe holen muss oder sie haben das gleichgewicht verloren von der schweren last, die sie zu tragen haben -damit meine ich nicht die orden - und beim küssen der freundin, schlagartig den kanaldeckel in der gosse vorziehen, was sie nicht verstehen können. Das kann ja mal passieren, wenn man besoffen ist, schlimm wird es wenn ich die zahlen nenne, die hier im wasser ersaufen.  Aber warum,  das hat ja nichts mit der Kleidung zu tun. oder doch? aber mit alkohol weil man ein rambo war. 

Nun warte ich auf die anschriften, wo man die bw hosen preiswert kaufen kann.

Darauf trinken wir, prost

Ich suche auch noch die anschriften für ein 5 loch Figerhandschuh, meiner ist aus neopren, will umsteigen und suche einen aus eisen für alle fälle, bei der zahl von 3 millionen * das war ein scherz und ihr dürft lachen.


----------



## Richtigsteller (21. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

...tja,Lydum Art Center!

...ich bekomme eigentlich in Hvide ganz speziell mit,- wenn Wochenende ist und die Einheimischen kommen das diese,wie ich meine(natürlich nicht alle),ganz schön "besoffen" sind! 

....Sind aber sooooooo breit das sie nur nach links oder rechts werfen können.Aber keinesfalls geradeaus. Klar sagst du,haben diese wenigen halt einen "optischen Knick"...
OK______alles klar.Du kennst dich ja aus!

......weil du dich ja auskennst,möchtest du auch die Adressen haben wo man "unsere praktischen" Angelkleidungen herbekommmt.


-----Da,geb ich dir einen Tipp:Entweder "second hand" , "Auktionshäuser" , "Armee-Shop" , "Freunde".......

........kannst ja deinen "Lieblings-Farben-Anzug! (Vorzugsweise wahrscheinlich Grün) weiterhin in deinem Angelgeschäft deiner Nähe kaufen.

....mich wirst du auf jedenfall in Hvide nieee sehen. -Warum?

-weil ich zu gut getarnt bin.:q 



Ach ja;Lydum Art Center -alles vermietet?


----------



## Der Deichgraf (30. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hey Richtigsteller,

hast du irgenwelche Komplexe, oder warum franst Du in jedem Beitrag LAC an?

Deine inkompetenten Beiträge ohne Bezug zur Sache bringen keinen weiter.

Ich kenne LAC persönlich und er hat mir in der Region schon einige Hot Spots gezeigt, an denen ich hervorragend gefangen habe. LAC ist sicherlich einer der besten Kenner der Angelszene am Ringkobing-Fjord.

Also Kollege, vorm Schreiben Hirn einschalten!

Der Deichgraf :r  :r  :r


----------



## Norgefahrer (30. September 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo Boardie´s |wavey: 

ich weiß überhaupt nicht was schlimm daran ist,wenn einige Angelkollegen, "Grünzeug" bei ihrem Sport anziehen #d 
Das Zeug ist sehr strapazierfähig und es ist auch sehr praktisch.

Ich selber trage beim angeln (meißt) einen BW-Overall und finde daran auch nichts schlimmes.Wirklich,ich finde es sehr bedauernswert,dass man wegen der Sachen die man an hat,verurteilt wird bzw. zum negativen Gespräch der Leute wird.
Wenn ich in Norwegen bin,dann gehe ich auch nicht mit den Klamotten einkaufen,dass ist klar,aber zum angeln zieh ich sie eben an.Was bitte ist schlimm daran ???? 

Soll doch jeder machen,wie er will....................

Gruß Norgefahrer |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## LAC (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Hallo Richtigsteller, 
freue mich das du dich mal wieder meldest, es ist jetzt der 3 brief den du geschrieben hast - du bewegst etwas und ich danke für die information. Du kannst beruhigt sein, es ist alles voll, du hast kein platz.
Gruss zur heimat


----------



## Richtigsteller (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo Richtigsteller,
> freue mich das du dich mal wieder meldest, es ist jetzt der 3 brief den du geschrieben hast - du bewegst etwas und ich danke für die information. Du kannst beruhigt sein, es ist alles voll, du hast kein platz.
> Gruss zur heimat


 

Hallo OTTO!

Hier kommt Beitrag Nr.4 :

Otto,es freut mich wie du an meinem Leben teilhaben möchtest. Freue mich schon darauf dich bald wiederzusehen.

         grüße aus Varde


----------



## taildancer (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

könnt ihr eure sinnlosen privatgespräche nicht per pm führen???
danke...


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*



taildancer schrieb:


> könnt ihr eure sinnlosen privatgespräche nicht per pm führen???
> danke...


|good: #6 #6 #6


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Liebe Mod`s,
früher gab es in der Schule mit dem Prädikat "Thema verfehlt" bestenfalls ne schlechte Fünf.
Der Spruch "wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil" trifft hier augenscheinlich auf wenig Gegenliebe!?|kopfkrat 
Da das Niveau hier deutlich sinkt bitte ich Euch hiermit, das Ding zu schließen, bevor man eine neue Bewertungsskala jenseits 6  erfinden muß!
THX!#h


----------



## havkat (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

@lagerfehltrolle

Guckst du Textzeile unter Nick "Richtigsteller"? 

Ich erkäre mich aber gern bereit, das Ding dichtzumachen.

Eure Entscheidung.


----------



## melis (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Mach es zu! Es wurde schon alles gesagt, genug gestritten und beleidigt.


----------



## havkat (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

Okay?

10
9
8
7
6

:q


----------



## nikmark (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Muß das sein?*

5
4
3
2
1

:q #6


----------

